# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Washington Caucus Twitter Thread Here

## kathy88

At the WA Caucus lots of like minded people ... Love it!!! #wacaucus
 from Bainbridge Island, WA

This way I can stop spamming the other thread. Sailingaway can you break those out? I'm sorry.

----------


## kathy88

Jeremy VanGelder ‏ @jvangeld  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Packed for Paul at caucus

----------


## kathy88

Headed to the caucus for @RonPaul, I actually combed my hair for the first time this year. Had to dig deep to find that comb too

----------


## kathy88

@Peeitauer yes but #RonPaul signs dominate all the eastside caucus locations I visited!

----------


## kathy88

I'm w/ Ron Paul at a WA caucus. He's casual today-blue jeans, black tennis shoes. Tiny entourage.

----------


## kathy88

Most people appear to be staying for the actual caucus rather than leaving after they vote in the straw poll. #wacaucus #ruggslake #ld44

----------


## kathy88

Overhead at the caucus: "Newt Gingrich is a disaster. He's like a moral swamp."

----------


## kathy88

I'm at the GOP Caucus in Washington. The elderly do not like #RonPaul. They are afraid of #Iran. This is tragic.

----------


## kathy88

Amberly Johnson ‏ @AmberlyJohnson  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Oh shoot ron paul just showed up #caucus

----------


## kathy88

Elliott Cutright ‏ @Nullthreat  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
At King Co 5th District Caucus to cast vote for @RonPaul and see that he gets his delegates

----------


## kathy88

@RonPaul Ron Paul supporters pushing it hard today at the WA Caucus!

----------


## kathy88

Chris Tinney ‏ @christinney21 Close
Bout to get my caucus on

----------


## kathy88

Michael Popove ‏ @MichaelPopove  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#Republican caucus in Washington State today. There's reports that #RoboCalls are saying voting has been delayed. Are you still outraged?

----------


## kathy88

Paul Crow ‏ @paulicrow  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Great turnout at local precinct and great civil opinions being expressed. #gop #caucus #ronpaul pic.twitter.com/6gvFLLij

----------


## kathy88

Emily Heffter ‏ @EmilyHeffter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Big turnout at Seattle Labor Temple for GOP caucus. More than 100 in line to sign in.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> I'm at the GOP Caucus in Washington. The elderly do not like #RonPaul. They are afraid of #Iran. This is tragic.


Say he will fight Iran if it is done properly (i.e. the Congress declares war). Then he will fight, win it, and come home...

----------


## kathy88

We are heading to the republiCON caucus. Going behind enemy lines. #WeHateRepubliCONS #$#@!Them
 from Burien, WA

----------


## kathy88

Pia de Solenni ‏ @PiadeSolenni  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
At our local caucus in WA. Big crowd. Lots of young people.

----------


## bluesc

> I'm at the GOP Caucus in Washington. The elderly do not like #RonPaul. They are afraid of #Iran. This is tragic.


They will drive us to war and not live to see the consequences

----------


## kathy88

Surfdub ‏ @Surfdub  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#RonPaul has a shot at thriving in the WA state caucus! C'mon Washington - let's get it done. #NDAA #ACTA

----------


## Bruno

+ rep for all the fun and informative tweets, Kathy!

----------


## kathy88

Lucas Anderson ‏ @LucasAnderso  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Just arrived at Kingston High School for the caucus...organizers have told us no interviewing, video, or photos. #uwelectioneye #WACaucus

----------


## kathy88

Meka ‏ @mektastic  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
oooh! My friends are going to their first republican caucus this morning. I can't wait to hear about their experiences.

----------


## kathy88

tonya enger ‏ @gravitawn  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
the word 'caucus' makes me think of a room full of cocks being raucous. how close was i?

----------


## kathy88

Kelly Quinn ‏ @Asecretary  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Great turn out for Bainbridge Island at WA Caucus! Washington BE An ACTIVE PARTICIPANT!!! #wacaucus

----------


## coolguy67

> Lucas Anderson ‏ @LucasAnderso  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Just arrived at Kingston High School for the caucus...organizers have told us no interviewing, video, or photos. #uwelectioneye #WACaucus



hmmm.

----------


## kathy88

Elizabeth Hartfield ‏ @LizHartfield  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Washington's caucus- the last call before super Tuesday.

----------


## kathy88

Chris Balt ‏ @chrisbalt Close
Standing room only at the Hunts Point caucus. Way to go, democracy!
12:56 PM - 3 Mar 1

----------


## Give me liberty

> I'm at the GOP Caucus in Washington. The elderly do not like #RonPaul. They are afraid of #Iran. This is tragic.


Typical the elderly  are brainwashed.

----------


## kathy88

James Hohmann ‏ @jameshohmann  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
At WA caucus, 55-yr-old woman tells @RonPaul: "My nickname for you is Apostle Paul." Paul responds: "No, no, don't go that far."

----------


## kathy88

Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel Close
Crowd at Labor Temple in Seattle for GOP caucus is probably bigger than 100. #wacaucus #wagop

----------


## kathy88

Okay, coffee and smoke break. *PHEW* I just learned to tweet. Can you tell? LOL.

----------


## Liberty74

> Kelly Quinn ‏ @Asecretary  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Great turn out for Bainbridge Island at WA Caucus! Washington BE An ACTIVE PARTICIPANT!!! #wacaucus


So far people tweeting great turn outs, uh? What did I tell you RPF...

Don't expect a 12K low turn out like in 2008. There is only one event this year. People will show up.

----------


## kathy88

> So far people tweeting great turn outs, uh? What did I tell you RPF...
> 
> Don't expect a 12K low turn out like in 2008. There is only one event this year. People will show up.


Yeah, you're always right. Don't go all negative in this thread, though okay?

----------


## nyrgoal99

And the Ron Paul supporter gets reprimanded for "debating on the caucus floor," which is not allowed #wacaucus http://pic.twitter.com/K

----------


## justatrey

Just saw this one...

There were 6 voters, including myself, on the sign-in sheet. Ron Paul 3 votes; Rick Santorum 3 votes

Tied for first! Would it be premature to celebrate?

----------


## nyrgoal99

There were 6 voters, including myself, on the sign-in sheet. Ron Paul 3 votes; Rick Santorum 3 votes. #SecretBallotPANIC #WaCaucus

----------


## kathy88

Jose Cortez ‏ @JoseFlockaJames  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Caucus time! #RonPaul2012

----------


## kathy88

Ben Anderson ‏ @cnctNow  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Just had a raise of hands for how has attended a caucus...whole room raises hand. #democracyinaction

----------


## kathy88

Jordan Schrader ‏ @Jordan_Schrader  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Just talked to some first time caucus goers: a truck driver for Paul, a Boeing mechanic for Santorum & a high school senior for Romney

----------


## kathy88

Caroline M. ‏ @cheflittle15  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Hubs txtg me from the caucus, says most ppl are undecided. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE??!

----------


## kathy88

Beryl Gray ‏ @BerylWrites  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Caucus room filling up. Lots of first-timers. Good energy. yfrog.com/hshamddj

----------


## kathy88

Alex-jon Earl ‏ @alexjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@paulconstant ahahaha, I love this caucus soooooo much.

----------


## kathy88

Lindsey Boerma ‏ @Lindsey_CBSNJ  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul prepares to take the stage for his allowed 5 min appeal at a Puyallup WA caucus location instagr.am/p/HuDhgCrAwd/

----------


## kathy88

Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
And the Ron Paul supporter gets reprimanded for "debating on the caucus floor," which is not allowed #wacaucus pic.twitter.com/KJwW03bI

----------


## kathy88

Crystal Costa ‏ @CrystalKAPPKVEW  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Thousands of voters are at the WA Caucus at @TRCCEvents look at the lines! Ready to pick their Republican nominee. pic.twitter.com/pKb7nFz9

----------


## kathy88

Kelly Kafir ‏ @KellyKafir  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Republican caucus in Wa is packed!! Where the hell were these people last election????

----------


## kathy88

Russell ‏ @alidukeme  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#ronpaul packed Caucus 2012 yfrog.com/nwqr4qbj
 View photo

----------


## sailingaway

> At the WA Caucus lots of like minded people ... Love it!!! #wacaucus
>  from Bainbridge Island, WA
> 
> This way I can stop spamming the other thread. Sailingaway can you break those out? I'm sorry.


which thread was that?

----------


## kathy88

Paul Beyer ‏ @PBizzel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
They just announced that their are 5 times the Caucus Voters in WA ST then 4 yrs ago. I guess some people are ready to get rid of #BarryO

----------


## kathy88

Greg Johnson ‏ @polyalum90  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Standing in line w/100s of people at the WA State caucus. Too many for facility. #passionatevoters #2012election

----------


## rp08orbust

> Jordan Schrader ‏ @Jordan_Schrader  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Just talked to some first time caucus goers: a truck driver for Paul, a Boeing mechanic for Santorum & a high school senior for Romney


And a hooker for Newt?

----------


## kathy88

Curtis Little ‏ @Curt_Shirtamus  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Why the $#@! would you bring your child to a caucus???


^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
DICK

----------


## sailingaway

> Crystal Costa ‏ @CrystalKAPPKVEW  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Thousands of voters are at the WA Caucus at @TRCCEvents look at the lines! Ready to pick their Republican nominee. pic.twitter.com/pKb7nFz9


not necessarily good for us, depends on who came....

----------


## kathy88

James Hohmann ‏ @jameshohmann  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Paul acknowledges he'd like to win a caucus. "We're accumulating delegates but not getting 1st place," he tells local NBC affiliate.

----------


## kathy88

Jenny Dipo ‏ @ChipsonDipo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Lines out the door and standing room only at the Washington caucus in north Seattle.

----------


## kathy88

Stewart Green ‏ @standasmany  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@NBCNews at we caucus record turnout!

----------


## sailingaway

> James Hohmann ‏ @jameshohmann  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Paul acknowledges he'd like to win a caucus. "We're accumulating delegates but not getting 1st place," he tells local NBC affiliate.


People don't know he'd like to win?

----------


## kathy88

Beryl Gray ‏ @BerylWrites  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
A caucus NEEDS a disco ball! yfrog.com/ocduznlj


^^^^^^^
THIS!

----------


## kathy88

Seth Yates ‏ @sethayates  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Greeted by a guy in a suit driving an Oldsmobile Cutlass!! Lots of Ron Paul supporters so far #caucus pic.twitter.com/63SbsZoJ

----------


## kathy88

historygoddess ‏ @GrandmaWat  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
One of my students is emailing me from a GOP caucus. She met some nice ppl but a bunch that "seem confused" abt oil and fungible

----------


## kathy88

Alicia Halberg ‏ @halbergx  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Many first-time caucus-goers both downtown and in rural Spokane #WACaucus #UWElectionEye

----------


## kathy88

The Issaquah Press ‏ @issaquahpress  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Discovery Elementary School hosts standing-room-only GOP caucus crowd. twitpic.com/8rjrv7 #wacaucus #waelex

----------


## kathy88

> And a hooker for Newt?


BAHAHAHAHAHA No dude, the hookers love Paul.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Alicia Halberg ‏ @halbergx  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Many first-time caucus-goers both downtown and in rural Spokane #WACaucus #UWElectionEye


First time caucus goes in Spokane, that's awesome. Means fresh Paul blood most likely.

----------


## KMX

Im tweeting them back to ask questions lol , very good feedback!

----------


## KMX

“@KoryWatkins: Won't allow photos but #RonPaul supporters are here in force. Several under 30 (about 10) several older supporters.

----------


## Liberty74

> Yeah, you're always right. Don't go all negative in this thread, though okay?


I said turnout would be well over the 12K 2008 mark. How is being correct "going negative?"

Geez, thanks for the new definition. 

We can only hope Ron does well with the 65 and older crowd - 20-25% of their vote is needed to win. The youth vote will push us over the top if close.

----------


## kathy88

> which thread was that?


The results thread. Doesn't matter people are following both. I just felt like I was spamming the other one too much.

----------


## kathy88

Kate Martin ‏ @Gov_SVH Close
Four years ago, about 100 people from these Mount Vernon precincts attended the caucus. This time, almost 200 are here #waelex

DOUBLE turnout

----------


## kathy88

We The Conservatives ‏ @weconservatives  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Media Planning Memo: Ron Paul Washington Caucus Day Activities p.ost.im/p/eQwARF #ronpaul2012

----------


## kathy88

Caroline M. ‏ @cheflittle15  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
The way hubs is describing caucus-ers is making me worry they will sniff him out and shout "Interloper! Get the tar and feathers!!"

----------


## kathy88

Brian ‏ @brianalmon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Standing room only crowd at the Thurston County GOP caucus in Olympia. Great sign for the upcoming election. #tcot #wagop

----------


## kathy88

komonews.com ‏ @komonews  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ignoring false robocalls, state GOP voters caucus for president - bit.ly/A2NA68

I hope they find out who was doing that $#@!.

----------


## kathy88

Cindy Honcoop ‏ @cinelhon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Slammed with people at our caucus this morning! Don't miss the fun! instagr.am/p/HuFwYjpJS7/

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> The Issaquah Press ‏ @issaquahpress  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Discovery Elementary School hosts standing-room-only GOP caucus crowd. *twitpic.com/8rjrv7* #wacaucus #waelex




I'm shocked at the nudity

She should stand up

----------


## kathy88

ps21mediagroup.com ‏ @PS21  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
At Washington state Caucus! Kentlake is standing room only!! fb.me/QVbCq7Tl

----------


## kathy88

EWWWWWW Scott you had to be looking for that to find it.

----------


## kathy88

Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Perhaps anticipating a big day, Ron Paul to attend a caucus results party Saturday afternoon in Seattle. #wacaucus #wagop #ronpaul

----------


## kathy88

Angela Beegle ‏ @chotiari  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@WAGOP I found the residence marked on the caucus map, but there was only a car with an Obama/Biden bumper sticker in the driveway???

----------


## kathy88

Carson Walker ‏ @carsonjw  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul greeted people at Elks Club in Puyallup, WA, before attending caucus results party later Saturday in Seattle

----------


## kathy88

Thor Tolo ‏ @thortolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Belltown GOP Caucus standing-room-only & short on ballots. #Unacceptable Pressing hard to monitor count. #uwelectioneye twitpic.com/8rjwyg

Short on ballots. Stay tuned, remember Belltown.

----------


## kathy88

Michael Biggs ‏ @biggsml  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Crowded WA caucus room pic.twitter.com/sK3CbVn1

----------


## kathy88

Dillon Heist ‏ @DillonHeist  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Skipped my caucus so I wouldn't miss a second of @UW_MBB game. #sorrydemocracy #godawgs

REALLY? Probably took up a seat at a rally, too. Prick.

----------


## kathy88

Crystal Costa ‏ @CrystalKAPPKVEW  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Voters have just picked Caucus Reps. Then straw poll time. You should see the other rooms, Extremely crowded! #sweatingbullets

----------


## teacherone

thanks for the updates kathy!

----------


## Bruno

Thanks again! These are fun and encouraging to read.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Anddddd

we have our first win





> Our precinct just went majority #RonPaul by one. #WAcaucus #WAstate #election #gop #tcot #ronpaul2012

----------


## kathy88

Nate Silver ‏ @fivethirtyeight  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
So far this cycle, polls conducted 6-10 days before a primary/caucus have missed the final margin by an average of 12 points (!)

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Anddddd
> 
> we have our first win


Which one?

----------


## cornell

> Crystal Costa ‏ @CrystalKAPPKVEW Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Voters have just picked Caucus Reps. Then straw poll time. You should see the other rooms, Extremely crowded! #sweatingbullets


I thought the straw poll was conducted when you enter on a sign-in sheet?

----------


## Liberty74

> Michael Biggs ‏ @biggsml  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Crowded WA caucus room pic.twitter.com/sK3CbVn1


All old people...UGH!

----------


## Liberty74

> I thought the straw poll was conducted when you enter on a sign-in sheet?


Sign in

Vote later

Audit

----------


## kathy88

Jordan Schrader ‏ @Jordan_Schrader  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Caucus leader says 1,000 ppl in parking lot. There might be half that many in the room. #waelex

???

----------


## kathy88

Robert Mak ‏ @MakUpFront Close
Standing room only: Big turnout for Republican caucus at Bellevue's Tyee Middle School. twitpic.com/8rk4ag

----------


## kathy88

Maybe someone can embed these pics from the tweets. I still don't know how to do that. (embed)

And don't tell me how, I really would prefer someone else do it  lol

----------


## kathy88

Emily Heffter ‏ @EmilyHeffter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Belltown caucus has veered off course into an argument about Roberts Rules among 3 men at the podium. Attendees seem confused/ annoyed.


I got 20 they're ours.... HAHAHA

----------


## PaulSoHard

Joshua M Hammond ‏ @TheeJoshHammond 
#wacaucus of the four spokespeople talking about their candidates the #Paul spokes is an official rep for Paul. He's very organized
 from Smokey Point, WA

----------


## kathy88

Bernard King ‏ @BernardKingIII  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#RonPaul Winning! RT @AustinJenkinsN3: Thurston Co. GOP pooled caucus at Red Lion Olympia swamped. Standing room. Late start. #wacaucus

----------


## kathy88

Anthony Terrell ‏ @AnthonyNBCNews  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
.@ronpaul on caucus: I felt very good about it, lot of enthusiasm; Delighted to have a large crowd, delighted they had Ron Paul stickers too

----------


## kathy88

West Seattle Blog ‏ @westseattleblog  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
At GOP caucus - no signs, little candidate bling: saw Ron Paul hoodie

----------


## kathy88

Lisa Eckert ‏ @lisaaeckert  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
What a cluster F!! At caucus in Phantom.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Another GOP election turning into a mess.

----------


## kathy88

Hannah Murphy ‏ @Hannah_Crinan  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#GOPcaucus RT @philipsnowman: Fun fact: the average participant in this caucus remembers the Spanish-American War.

----------


## kathy88

Washington State GOP ‏ @WAGOP  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @nwdailymarker: The 1st LD GOP caucus is standing room only. I estimate 300-400. yfrog.com/g0ffilbj #wagop

----------


## kathy88

James Hohmann ‏ @jameshohmann  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Huge turnout at caucus in Puyallup, WA. 150+ in line when Paul spoke. Santorum campaign had designated surrogate but no one from Romney!

Might get some Romney love there. Ron showed. No one even bothered to speak for Mitt.

----------


## Bruno

> Joshua M Hammond ‏ @TheeJoshHammond 
> #wacaucus of the four spokespeople talking about their candidates the #Paul spokes is an official rep for Paul. He's very organized
>  from Smokey Point, WA


Music to my ears!

----------


## Liberty74

> Another GOP election turning into a mess.


Yep, you would think after 200 years of voting, we could get things right.

----------


## kathy88

Danielle Henry ‏ @dindc  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@SLiottaAtkinson @dgibber123 getting raucous at the caucus.

----------


## kathy88

 iStone  ‏ @iStones  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Waited in this line for an hour to get into the caucus. #Washington #c @ Cowlitz Regional Conference Center instagr.am/p/HuIRBnoNVS/

----------


## kathy88

rogerdodger ‏ @rogerdodger32  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
"Chaos" reported in WA; Caucus Attendance Beyond Capacity dailypaul.com/218027/chaos-r… via @dailypaul

----------


## kathy88

Dan Feyen ‏ @DanFeyen  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Everyone enjoying a Brat Fry for lunch at GOP caucus in Fond du Lac pic.twitter.com/uNPqwyvR

----------


## kathy88

Marcello Mancini ‏ @nwgolfer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Crowds are huge for the @caucus in the 25th District. Lots of Santorum and Paul supporters. Hopefully the @MittRomney supporters are here

HOPEFULLY NOT

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Washington State GOP ‏ @WAGOP  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> RT @nwdailymarker: The 1st LD GOP caucus is standing room only. I estimate 300-400. yfrog.com/g0ffilbj #wagop

----------


## kathy88

Lark Turner ‏ @larkreports  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Guthrie says he knows why it's so packed at Concordia: "It's the first time ever that the Washington caucus means anything." #WAcaucus

----------


## kathy88

Tom Hyde ‏ @tshyde  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
It is funny. In Seattle, NOT ONE TV ad from candidates. At my Mom's in Pasco since last night I have seen 20 Newt ads. WA caucus today.

----------


## kathy88

erik magnuson ‏ @erikmagnuson  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
No need to caucus w/ the Republicans today, many of the Democrats in Olympia apparently already have bit.ly/w0rlN8 #waleg

----------


## kathy88

My Vote Factor ‏ @myvotefactor  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Tweet your vote for Ron Paul and check results bit.ly/xIPTC7 #MyVoteFactor #RonPaul #RonPaul2012 #Paul2012 #P21 #Caucus #Michigan

----------


## kathy88

Jacques Grondin ‏ @jack5617  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Hundreds line up for northeast Seattle caucus |AP-KOMO| Two candidates touted: Ron Paul and anybody but Barack Obama. bit.ly/x7gGUv

HAHAHAHA

----------


## kathy88

Casey W. Funke ‏ @caseyfunke  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@MadMaux should we find the closest caucus and show our support for Ron Paul...



TWEET THIS DUDE BACK

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Robert Mak ‏ @MakUpFront Close
> Standing room only: Big turnout for Republican caucus at Bellevue's Tyee Middle School. twitpic.com/8rk4ag

----------


## kathy88

Carolyn ‏ @CarolynDPS  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
To all Patriots n Washington state today: bring us home a WIN for #ronpaul!!!! #ronpaul2012 Go to caucus, people! Game ON!

----------


## pauliticalfan

katherinelong: Mill Creek seems split between Romney and Paul but a smattering of Gingrich and Santorum supporters too. Will get straw vote soon #wacaucus

----------


## dancjm

> Jacques Grondin ‏ @jack5617  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Hundreds line up for northeast Seattle caucus |AP-KOMO| Two candidates touted: Ron Paul and anybody but Barack Obama. bit.ly/x7gGUv
> 
> HAHAHAHA


Ron Paul is both of those!!

----------


## Karsten

> Marcello Mancini ‏ @nwgolfer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Crowds are huge for the @caucus in the 25th District. Lots of Santorum and Paul supporters. Hopefully the @MittRomney supporters are here
> 
> HOPEFULLY NOT


Sometimes supporters of establishment candidates seem to magically appear when the votes are "counted".  I remember here at the Los Angeles straw poll back in September I only saw at best a dozen Perry supporters the whole time and hundreds of Paul supporters.  When the results were announced, Ron Paul won but Perry was a close second.

----------


## kathy88

Lark Turner ‏ @larkreports  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
They're not kidding about turnout: Concordia caucus has run out of platform sheets. They brought 300 #WAcaucus

Running out of paperwork scares the $#@! out of me

----------


## kathy88

Space Colonizer ‏ @SpaceColonizer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
So there's a caucus going on in Washington state right now... but they don't seem to be talking about it at all on the major news channels.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> RT “@brianmrosenthal: #WAcaucus crowd here in Kirkland appears almost exactly evenly split between Mitt Romney, Ron Paul and Rick Santorum”


Interesting split

----------


## CTRattlesnake

^place posted above is near seattle, should be romney country

----------


## Karsten

> Space Colonizer ‏ @SpaceColonizer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> So there's a caucus going on in Washington state right now... but they don't seem to be talking about it at all on the major news channels.


THIS tweet is probably the most indicative that we will win.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Lark Turner ‏ @larkreports  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Greg Hill, Paul volunteer from Idaho, said more than 50 percent of people coming in for 46th told him they were for Paul #WAcaucus

----------


## CTRattlesnake

LFP 0653: straw poll Romney 5, Santorum 2, Ron Paul 1. All the women in the precinct voted for Romney.


Women issue

----------


## kathy88

Paulbots ‏ @rPaulbot  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
"Chaos" reported in WA; Caucus Attendance Beyond Capacity bit.ly/zNB3AG via @dailypaul

----------


## Give me liberty

I wonder how the women will feel if they will be drafted by Romney for WW3.

----------


## kathy88

Anthony Terrell ‏ @AnthonyNBCNews  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
In Puyallup WA @RonPaul and wife Carol talk to supporters before speech at caucus instagr.am/p/HuLVvEzWO1/

----------


## kathy88

Jacqueline ‏ @jmofaustin  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul rallies the Seattle troops in hopes of a statewide surge in the Washington GOP caucus uwelectioneye.seattletimes.com/2012/03/03/ron… via @seattletimes

----------


## kathy88

Mark Warner ‏ @realmwarner0003  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RON PAUL!! RON PAUL!! #fishsticks RT @DKinnamon: Does anyone know what is going on in the Washington Presidential Caucus today?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Women need to get their hormones in check and realize that Romney is not the solution. I'm sorry, I know this isn't PC, but if men were counted, we would have won Iowa and Maine.

----------


## kathy88

Eye On Bellingham ‏ @EyeOnBellingham  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Washington GOP investigating caucus robocalls dlvr.it/1GnNFn

PLEASE LET IT BE FROM ROMNEY'S peeps

----------


## kathy88

NewsHat ‏ @NewsHat  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Washington state GOP caucus begins; photo of participants gathering at SeaTac high school site - - Story: bit.ly/wZmmQi

----------


## Ronulus

> Eye On Bellingham ‏ @EyeOnBellingham  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Washington GOP investigating caucus robocalls dlvr.it/1GnNFn
> 
> PLEASE LET IT BE FROM ROMNEY'S peeps


They were from Santorum telling democrats to vote for him I think.

----------


## kathy88

Alan Cosgrove ‏ @fantasypolitics  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Who do you want to win Washington caucus today? fantasypoliticsusa.com/game/index.php… #Romney #Santorum #RonPaul #Gingrich or #Obama? #Idol for politics!!

----------


## kathy88

kenneth Newhouse ‏ @KenENewhouse  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#ronpaul supporters in Washington PLEASE get out and vote! Only 45 minutes left in the caucus! #WAcaucus

----------


## kathy88

> They were from Santorum telling democrats to vote for him I think.


 No they were telling people the wrong times for caucuses.

----------


## kathy88

Austin Jenkins N3 ‏ @AustinJenkinsN3  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Doors now closed at Thurston Co. Pooled caucus. Army Sgt in uniform leads Pledge of Allegiance. Now invocation underway. #wacaucus

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Which one?





> No they were telling people the wrong times for caucuses.



Oh jeez...

anymore on that?

----------


## kathy88

> LFP 0653: straw poll Romney 5, Santorum 2, Ron Paul 1. All the women in the precinct voted for Romney.
> 
> 
> Women issue


He's a smarmy $#@! with greasy hair.

----------


## kathy88

> Oh jeez...
> 
> anymore on that?


Nope just what's coming over twitter for now. Hopefully Ben Swann will be all over it by tonight.

----------


## ross11988

> No they were telling people the wrong times for caucuses.


Lol isn't that a federal crime?

----------


## kathy88

> Lol isn't that a federal crime?


Only if RP supporters do it. If it's anyone else it's just a simple misunderstanding. LOL.

----------


## ross11988

> Only if RP supporters do it. If it's anyone else it's just a simple misunderstanding. LOL.


Good point.

----------


## kathy88

Samuel Minter ‏ @abulsme  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
My precinct, Ruggs Lake, elected 2 dels to county caucus that support Santorum, and 1 (me) that supports Paul. #wacaucus #ruggslake #ld44


1 delegate for us
0 for Mittens
0 for Newt
2 for Frothy

----------


## kathy88

The Seattle Times ‏ @seattletimes  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @larkreports They're not kidding about turnout: Concordia caucus has run out of platform sheets. They brought 300 #WAcaucus

another precinct out of paperwork I'm getting a feeling.... but I'll be quiet for now

----------


## kathy88

Jamie Greening ‏ @jamiedgreening  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul won my precinct caucus easily, Romney 2nd, Gingrich 3rd, sanatorum last.

$#@!IN A

----------


## kathy88

April Chan ‏ @EnumclawPatch  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Folks already done at caucus for Enumclaw but a lot of discussion still happening. Chk out Patch live blog. #wacaucus #waelex @patchpolitics

Followup for results

----------


## dancjm

> Jamie Greening ‏ @jamiedgreening  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Ron Paul won my precinct caucus easily, Romney 2nd, Gingrich 3rd, sanatorum last.
> 
> $#@!IN A

----------


## kathy88

Rachel La Corte ‏ @RachelAPOly  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
I'm back at the bureau, desking caucuses story. Follow @AP_Phuong, @ByManuelValdes, & @sdininny for caucus site updates. #wacaucuses #waelex


results at links eventually

----------


## pauliticalfan

^When I saw "$#@!in A" I thought it was a bad thing. Then I read the tweet. Rock on.

----------


## kathy88

Committed voter ‏ @committedvoter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Robo calls went out to King County Republicans (in WA Heavy Romney voters) that caucus postponed a week. Some people will do anything to win

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Straw poll from edmonds precint

31 Ron
31 Mitt
31 Frothy
13 Grinch

----------


## kathy88

April Chan ‏ @EnumclawPatch  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
WA Rep. Dave Reichert stops by Enumclaw caucus and chats with Rin Paul campaign observers. @parchpolitics #wacaucus pic.twitter.com/oBzqjVMa

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## kathy88

> Straw poll from edmonds precint
> 
> 31 Ron
> 31 Mitt
> 31 Frothy
> 13 Grinch


WOW.

----------


## dancjm

If I had a dollar for every time I hit refresh I would be...




...well I'd have LOTS of paper.

----------


## kathy88

David Lightman ‏ @LightmanDavid  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Tri-City Herald's Michelle Dupler reports foliks being turned away at Wash. caucus

----------


## kathy88

James Hill ‏ @foreverhear  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#washingtoncaucus count from Mossyrock #Ronpaul 13 #newt 7 #santorum 3 #Romney 1 That's the reality check. in my 3 local Precincts. #Caucus


$#@!IN A

----------


## pahs1994

> If I had a dollar for every time I hit refresh I would be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well I'd have LOTS of paper.


yea lol, i can't wait for the day i can say... "If i had a Silver Certificate for every time I..."

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> David Lightman ‏ @LightmanDavid  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Tri-City Herald's Michelle Dupler reports foliks being turned away at Wash. caucus


Not our folks. We told literally everyone the right time.

----------


## kathy88

Okay guys. I have to go do real life for a while. Someone want to pick up the slack for me. It's been fun.

Out.

----------


## KMX

where are u finding the info? tweets?

----------


## PaulSoHard

RINOino ‏ @ConservaZAG  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
11 nominees for 5 delegate spots. 6 for @RonPaul - 3 for @MittRomney - 2 for @RickSantorum - Votes now being counted. #WaCaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

ChuckSRQ: Precinct #6149 RT @Marcus_Sommer: My precinct in thurston county precinct 202 has 5 for paul 3 for romney #WAcaucus

----------


## PaulSoHard

One woman at Skagit GOP #wacaucus asked a Mormon couple if they were voting for Romney because they were Mormon (they weren't happy)

RP supporter?

----------


## dancjm

> Okay guys. I have to go do real life for a while. Someone want to pick up the slack for me. It's been fun.
> 
> Out.


I'll get on it.

Thanks

----------


## CTRattlesnake

11 nominees for 5 delegate spots. 6 for @RonPaul - 3 for @MittRomney - 2 for @RickSantorum - Votes now being counted. #WaCaucus

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> ChuckSRQ: Precinct #6149 RT @Marcus_Sommer: My precinct in thurston county precinct 202 has 5 for paul 3 for romney #WAcaucus





> 11 nominees for 5 delegate spots. 6 for @RonPaul - 3 for @MittRomney - 2 for @RickSantorum - Votes now being counted. #WaCaucus

----------


## PaulSoHard

Doug Chambers ‏ @dougfchambers  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Just discovered why primaries and caucuses are unreliable. Went to vote at 11am, too late. Polls closed at 10:30. #vote #wacaucus


wow.

----------


## jcarcinogen

I just got home. I love the caucus format... 4 people were there from my precinct. We agreed on everything except foreign policy but I got them to agree that sanctions helped the regime not hurt it (the question on our questionnaire asked if we supported more sanctions in the middle east). But out of the 4 I was the only Paul vote, 1 went to santo, 1 newt, 1 write in. I was elected to be a delegate though. My caucus was a pooled one and I could hear the passionate Paul supporters but the place was mostly made up of seniors.

----------


## Trigonx

@osbournequinn my precinct #ronpaul 3 romney 1, complete results will be reported @ 3pm PST, HUGE turn-out

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Doug Chambers ‏ @dougfchambers  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Just discovered why primaries and caucuses are unreliable. Went to vote at 11am, too late. Polls closed at 10:30. #vote #wacaucus
> 
> 
> wow.


Who's that fellow support?

----------


## kathy88

Okay ONE MORE. And in my opinion the best.

Austin Jenkins N3 ‏ @AustinJenkinsN3  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Straw poll underway at Thurston pooled caucus at Red Lion. Just met a young Ron Paul supporter who was an Obama state delegate 4 years ago.

WE NEED DEMS.

----------


## Give me liberty

So i assume things are looking good for US?

----------


## kathy88

> @osbournequinn my precinct #ronpaul 3 romney 1, complete results will be reported @ 3pm PST, HUGE turn-out


HA that's ME (osbournequinn)

----------


## dancjm

Bernard King ‏ @BernardKingIII
Drain. The. Swamp. Woo-hoo! RT @jeremiahdahl: I'm a delegate. For @RonPaul! #wacaucus #ronpaul

----------


## CTRattlesnake

When will the state release totals?

----------


## pauliticalfan

thisgirlrachel: Lots of #ronpaul supporters at the 43rd district caucuses #wacaucus

----------


## CTRattlesnake

The guy from the 538 blog thinks we can win

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> thisgirlrachel: Lots of #ronpaul supporters at the 43rd district caucuses #wacaucus


literally the heart of Seattle.

If we're winning there things are looking very good

----------


## dancjm

Katherine Long ‏ @katherinelong
Mill Creek votes are going to GOP headquarters for the count

???

----------


## pauliticalfan

katherinelong: Mill Creek votes are going to GOP headquarters for the count #wacaucus

YEAH, NOTHING SUSPICIOUS ABOUT THAT RIGHT THERE.

----------


## Danan

> Katherine Long ‏ @katherinelong
> Mill Creek votes are going to GOP headquarters for the count
> 
> ???


And there we go again...

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Precinct chair Lynn Kraus of Kirkland just stopped by with her poll votes: Four for Santorum, three for Romney, three for Paul, two for Gingrich and one undecided.

----------


## dancjm

dj ‏ @AmidstTheCrowd
@DonaldDeez #RonPaul has both delegates from our precinct.

----------


## Danan

> University Place Patch: 
> One precinct will have to vote again because there too many ballots on the final count...


...

----------


## PaulSoHard

Elizabeth Hunter ‏ @lizzyleehunter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Lots of young excited #bluerepublicans here in Vancouver WA, said Obama turned into Georgewbush #UWelectioneye #WAcaucus

Blue Republicans for Ron Paul please!

----------


## dancjm

Elizabeth Hunter ‏ @lizzyleehunter
Lots of young excited #bluerepublicans here in Vancouver WA, said Obama turned into Georgewbush #UWelectioneye #WAcaucus

----------


## libertythor

> University Place Patch:
>     One precinct will have to vote again because there too many ballots on the final count...
> ...


At least they caught it and will vote again.  In Nevada they just allowed it to be submitted, and the votes were chunked.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Whatever the final result ends up being, it at least sounds like we're gonna get a lot more than 10%, so SurveyUSA can suck it.

----------


## dancjm

Alicia Halberg ‏ @halbergx
33 people turn out for one precinct, overwhelming a veteran PCO, still counting secret ballots for delegates #uwelectioneye #wacaucus

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Will someone gather all of the suspicious tweets, and consolidate them into one post please.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Expect Romney to win the suburbs of Seattle and Tacoma. THats his stronghold

----------


## PaulSoHard

Michael E Stallings ‏ @Abort_To_Orbit  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#ronpaul voters at overcrowded #wacaucus sites, DO NOT GO HOME if you're waiting to get in.. Stay and be counted

----------


## Crotale

Mark N. Simon, MD‏ @mnsmd
#Romney wins 75% of the vote in our precinct in #Issaquah. #wacaucus

BOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## ironj221

> Mark N. Simon, MD‏ @mnsmd
> #Romney wins 75% of the vote in our precinct in #Issaquah. #wacaucus
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOO!


I hate posts that don't show the vote count.  As far as we know, it was 3 votes romney, 1 paul which doesn't mean a lot.

----------


## Slimdude20

Come on WA! I don't know if my heart can take being broken again when we're so close! But from the sounds of it I am cautiously optimistic.

----------


## dancjm

Andie Davis ‏ @andie_Davis
@dailypaul record attendance at my precinct, and Dr Paul got 1/2 our delegates. #RonPaul #gop

----------


## ironj221

> Parents just went to #WAcaucus in Tri-Cities. They said TONS of Romney + Paul supporters - very few Santorum. #wcot


twitter^

----------


## Danan

> Kirkland Patch: 
> Here's the final tally from the 45th District GOP caucus at Frost Elementary, direct from chair Toy Nixon: Romney takes it with 66 votes; 19 for Santorum, 16 for Paul, 14 for Gingrich and five undecided.





> SammamishPatch: 
> Chair David Irons said that the results here in Sammamish precincts appear to be 60 percent to 70 percent in favor of Mitt Romney.


Oh dammit.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Kyle Kunkler ‏ @KyleKunkler  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Parents just went to #WAcaucus in Tri-Cities. They said TONS of Romney + Paul supporters - very few Santorum. #wcot

----------


## Ronulus

> Mark N. Simon, MD‏ @mnsmd
> #Romney wins 75% of the vote in our precinct in #Issaquah. #wacaucus
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOO!


that could be 4 people.

----------


## dancjm

Kyle Kunkler ‏ @KyleKunkler
Parents just went to #WAcaucus in Tri-Cities. They said TONS of Romney + Paul supporters - very few Santorum. #wcot

----------


## No Free Beer

Guys, *I AM TRYING TO STUDY! STOPPPPPP!*

----------


## ironj221

> Guys, *I AM TRYING TO STUDY! STOPPPPPP!*


That's the problem with freedom...you have the freedom to watch results instead of study.   Government must intervene with this now.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Kyle Kunkler ‏ @KyleKunkler
> Parents just went to #WAcaucus in Tri-Cities. They said TONS of Romney + Paul supporters - very few Santorum. #wcot


Must be a conspiracy! (troll face)

----------


## UMULAS

same but im too addicted in the pfh program :P

----------


## No Free Beer

> That's the problem with freedom...you have the freedom to watch results instead of study.   Government must intervene with this now.


hahahha

----------


## Danan

> Guys, *I AM TRYING TO STUDY! STOPPPPPP!*


I gave up on that one.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Love it! #RonPaul is killin it in our Pooled Caucus! #WAcaucus

----------


## dancjm

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
Love it! #RonPaul is killin it in our Pooled Caucus! #WAcaucus

----------


## Karsten

> Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
> Love it! #RonPaul is killin it in our Pooled Caucus! #WAcaucus


Pool Party.

----------


## dancjm

> Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Love it! #RonPaul is killin it in our Pooled Caucus! #WAcaucus


lol, One of us should stop. 

Let me know if u want a break

----------


## Nate SY

Dad just called me, said he feels like it's close for Ron Paul and Santorum.  He's a delegate to the county.  Pierce county.  One of his friends whose also a Ron Paul supporter is a delegate too.  Didn't announce numbers though.

----------


## Nate SY

He also took video of almost the whole thing.

----------


## dancjm

Grace Charlton ‏ @GRACE4RONPAUL
I MET THIS GIRL AT DEBATE WHO LOVES #RONPAUL! Frick yeahhhh we've been talking about him all day!

----------


## Karsten

> Grace Charlton ‏ @GRACE4RONPAUL
> I MET THIS GIRL AT DEBATE WHO LOVES #RONPAUL! Frick yeahhhh we've been talking about him all day!


Debate?

----------


## RPit

> Dad just called me, said he feels like it's close for Ron Paul and Santorum.  He's a delegate to the county.  Pierce county.  One of his friends whose also a Ron Paul supporter is a delegate too.  Didn't announce numbers though.


Close between him and Santorum that is good news, which means Romney didn't do so well there. Santorum is no threat overall in the State, so the more precincts with 'less Romney' = good news!

BTW I was in Snohomish County and all Romney's campaign people in WA were from Snohomish that is why he had such a good turnout here, won't be the same rest of the places hopefully. We can really win, fingers crossed

----------


## dancjm

Ben Anderson ‏ @cnctNow
If stickers and pins are any I actor the race in Benton co. Is between #romney and #ronpaul

----------


## sailingaway

> Dad just called me, said he feels like it's close for Ron Paul and Santorum.  He's a delegate to the county.  Pierce county.  One of his friends whose also a Ron Paul supporter is a delegate too.  Didn't announce numbers though.


On the web page they said they would announce numbers.  Anywhere our guys ASKED them to announce numbers that they didn't we need to track so we can show it is fishy.  This is what happened in Maine, then all actual votes were thrown away so the numbers were whatever the party said they were....  Each time they changed them....

----------


## PaulSoHard

> lol, One of us should stop. 
> 
> Let me know if u want a break


aha, I guess I could stop right now

----------


## dancjm

Katherine Long ‏ @katherinelong
Mill Creek's 11th precinct wants to do away with war on drugs. Delegates support Paul, Gingrich #wacaucus

----------


## Karsten

> Katherine Long ‏ @katherinelong
> Mill Creek's 11th precinct wants to do away with war on drugs. Delegates support Paul, Gingrich #wacaucus


Oh yeah, cause Gingrich will TOTALLY do away with the war on drugs.

----------


## dancjm

> aha, I guess I could stop right now


I cant help, I was gonna stop but I just keep going.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Smallest county is washington.



Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4, Undec: 1 of 62 registered. #WCOT #GOP #VOTE

----------


## coolguy67

> Smallest county is washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4, Undec: 1 of 62 registered. #WCOT #GOP #VOTE


yuck.

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Smallest county is washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4, Undec: 1 of 62 registered. #WCOT #GOP #VOTE


Demmit!

----------


## dancjm

Marcus Sommer ‏ @Marcus_Sommer
all 3 delegates of my precinct go to #ronpaul. The other to precincts at my table were all ron paul too.

----------


## DanConway

Oooh, nice resolution!  And I'll take some Gingrich support, because as with Santorum, he can't win the state.  It's going to be a two-man duel between Paul and Romney, in all likelihood.  But this time we win.

I hope so, anyway.

----------


## libertythor

> yuck.


For whatever reason there probably wasn't a strong grassroots presence there.

----------


## Trigonx

Lakewood HS Marysville unofficial tally #Santorum wins 96 #Romney 89 #Paul 68 #Gingrich 36 @seattletimes

----------


## UMULAS

Not good D:

----------


## dancjm

Lark Turner ‏ @larkreports
Kyle Souther, 28yo who works for Google, voted for Obama in 07 but would like to see him debate w Paul in the general election #WAcaucus

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Precinct #: ISS 05-0544: 5 Ron Paul - 4 Mitt Romney. 2 Paul Delegates, 1 Romney Delegate. #WAcaucus #WAstate #Issaquah #GOP

----------


## PaulSoHard

Joshua M Hammond ‏ @TheeJoshHammond  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#wacaucus Lakewood HS Marysville unofficial tally #Santorum wins 96 #Romney 89 #Paul 68 #Gingrich 36 @seattletimes

last one

----------


## JJ2

> katherinelong: Mill Creek votes are going to GOP headquarters for the count #wacaucus
> 
> YEAH, NOTHING SUSPICIOUS ABOUT THAT RIGHT THERE.


I'm just waiting for the guy who wants to take the ballots into a gated community so he can grab a soda. LOL. Remember GateGate?

----------


## dancjm

ItsLeeOwen ‏ @ItsLeeOwen
Precinct #: ISS 05-0544: 5 Ron Paul - 4 Mitt Romney. 2 Paul Delegates, 1 Romney Delegate. #WAcaucus #WAstate #Issaquah #GOP

----------


## dancjm

RINOino ‏ @ConservaZAG
2 Delegates chosen so far, both @RonPaul supporters. 3 more spots remain. #WaCaucus

----------


## dancjm

Marcus Sommer ‏ @Marcus_Sommer
8 delegates for paul between the three precincts at my table and 0 for everyone else woot #ronpaul #ronpaul2012 #wacaucus

----------


## Wooden Indian

Woo hoo!

----------


## coolguy67

This is definitely a 2 person race.

----------


## dancjm

Blake McIntosh ‏ @BlakeYo
Your looking at the Whitman County Republicans, Precinct 114 chairman and county delegate for #RonPaul! #fb #ididsomething #tcot #wacaucus

----------


## GregVernon

has anyone made a table or anything tracking the results?

----------


## fatjohn

> This is definitely a 2 person race.


Looks like Santorum will be a strong third though. Newt vote is insignificant.

----------


## dancjm

Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel
At the Labor Temple in Seattle, one GOP caucus participant said he thought it was 'Paul by a mile.' #wacaucus #wagop #ronpaul

----------


## dancjm

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
Precinct 2536: all Ron Paul delegates! Alternate 1 Paul. #WAcaucus

----------


## RPit

> Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel
> At the Labor Temple in Seattle, one GOP caucus participant said he thought it was 'Paul by a mile.' #wacaucus #wagop #ronpaul


YES YES YES!!!! We're pawning them in King County (thats what this suggests).. King County 1/3 of the Population our largest county!!!!

Damn if we win King County its game over!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Heres what im seeing.


Romney/Santorum doing well in the suburbs.

Paul doing well in the actual city of seattle, and rural cities like spokane.

Santorum may actually dilute the romney vote

----------


## dancjm

Magnus Tibell ‏ @mtibell
Greetings from Sweden! The world is watching you! Pick Paul today! #wacaucus




I second that from here in the UK  Its 8pm here, and I'm not going to bed till I know the results!

----------


## jcarcinogen

Ron Paul spoke at the caucus in Puyallup

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Heres what im seeing.
> 
> 
> Romney/Santorum doing well in the suburbs.
> 
> Paul doing well in the actual city of seattle, and rural cities like spokane.
> 
> Santorum may actually dilute the romney vote


Yea I'm hoping Romney and Santorum fight each other for votes and split them while Paul keeps collecting them from his loyal supporters

----------


## Ronulus

> Ron Paul spoke at the caucus in Puyallup


damn, my cousin and her family live there. However they are big obama supporters.

----------


## Ronulus

> Yea I'm hoping Romney and Santorum fight each other for votes and split them while Paul keeps collecting them from his loyal supporters


I hope paul collects them from more than just his loyals.

----------


## dancjm

> Ron Paul spoke at the caucus in Puyallup


Michael Maresco ‏ @mkauai
#Rude: #Santorum supporters protest #RonPaul appearance in Puyallup *today.seattletimes.com/2012/03/santor…* #hypocrisy - #tcot #gop #rnc #teaparty - #wacaucus

http://today.seattletimes.com/2012/0...e-in-puyallup/

_There were a few shouts of protest from Rick Santorum supporters after Ron Paul spoke at the caucus in Puyallup:  “This is not a one-candidate caucus!”_ 

lol

----------


## fatjohn

> Magnus Tibell ‏ @mtibell
> Greetings from Sweden! The world is watching you! Pick Paul today! #wacaucus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that from here in the UK  Its 8pm here, and I'm not going to bed till I know the results!


Same here in the Netherlands, although i´m now signing out to go to a party. And will return to the forums in party mood. Hopefully the results will keep the mood going.

----------


## dancjm

Savannah Morrison ‏ @savymorrison
Wrapped up here at the #wacaucus. Our table was for #liberty!

----------


## coolguy67

> Michael Maresco ‏ @mkauai
> #Rude: #Santorum supporters protest #RonPaul appearance in Puyallup *today.seattletimes.com/2012/03/santor…* #hypocrisy - #tcot #gop #rnc #teaparty - #wacaucus
> 
> http://today.seattletimes.com/2012/0...e-in-puyallup/
> 
> _There were a few shouts of protest from Rick Santorum supporters after Ron Paul spoke at the caucus in Puyallup:  “This is not a one-candidate caucus!”_ 
> 
> lol


Frothy supporters, y u mad? lol

----------


## dancjm

Branden ‏ @swapscan
@teresamccarthy actually it looks like Ron Paul will take this #wacaucus

----------


## coolguy67

> Branden ‏ @swapscan
> @teresamccarthy actually it looks like Ron Paul will take this #wacaucus


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap!!!

----------


## dancjm

Jeff Ragle ‏ @j_ragle
While #RonPaul is unelectable his faithful are the first to arrive and last to leave our caucus.


Doesn't people committed to coming out for you mean that you _are_ electable??

----------


## dancjm

Brian J. Landsberger ‏ @bjlandsberger
Ron Paul wins straw poll for mountlake terrace precint #3 and two delegates to the county convention #ronpaul

----------


## dancjm

flix1 ‏ @flix1
"@dailypaul: Ron Paul could win Washington. Democrats and indies to play a big role! dailypaul.com/217990/nate-si… #wacaucus #ronpaul2012"

http://www.dailypaul.com/217990/nate...win-washington

----------


## Agorism

Would be funny if Paul won with Santorum second. "Santorum" supporters would whine that Paul stole his chance to defeat Romney before super tues especially the mommy blogger.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Branden ‏ @swapscan
> @teresamccarthy actually it looks like Ron Paul will take this #wacaucus


Wow.

----------


## JJ2

> Ron Paul spoke at the caucus in Puyallup


But it doesn't help GOTV if they didn't announce it ahead of time!

----------


## socal

> Elizabeth Hunter ‏ @lizzyleehunter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Lots of young excited #bluerepublicans here in Vancouver WA, said Obama turned into Georgewbush #UWelectioneye #WAcaucus
> 
> Blue Republicans for Ron Paul please!


The guy who says he invented (?) the term Blue Republicans asked RP a question at the Seattle Q&A yest, video at the thread I just created,
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eld-Seattle%29

----------


## dancjm

RonPaul2012 ‏ @F4rRonPaul
Somehow, everyone in Washington seems to be voting for Ron Paul. That's an interesting fact - #RonPaul2012 #RonPaul - #wacaucus

----------


## Agorism

What will be da excuses be when da Pope Ricky takes another azz fuqqing tonight?

----------


## carterm

here's hoping that GOP doesn't pull b.s.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Check your sources guys... All the people saying "Ron Paul has this" are Ron Paul supporters not even in Washington. Don't get your hopes up...

----------


## Karsten

> RonPaul2012 ‏ @F4rRonPaul
> Somehow, everyone in Washington seems to be voting for Ron Paul. That's an interesting fact - #RonPaul2012 #RonPaul - #wacaucus


And yet somehow they'll fudge the numbers to show us lower than 100% (which would be our total as EVERYONE in Washington is voting for Ron Paul)  FRAUD!

----------


## JJ2

RonPaul2012 ‏ @F4rRonPaul  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Somehow, everyone in Washington seems to be voting for Ron Paul. That's an interesting fact - #RonPaul2012 #RonPaul - #wacaucus

----------


## dancjm

#RonPaulRT ‏ @RonPaulRT
RT @thisgirlrachel Lots of #ronpaul supporters at the 43rd district caucuses #wacaucus

----------


## Liberty74

> Check your sources guys... All the people saying "Ron Paul has this" are Ron Paul supporters not even in Washington. Don't get your hopes up...


Exactly, some of the precincts coming in have us third or fourth. People saying we have this or we could win are basing their statements on guts, feelings and perceptions of the atmosphere in their one little precinct. 

We have to get 20-25% of the old vote to have a chance to win. The youth will carry us over.

----------


## dancjm

RINOino ‏ @ConservaZAG
Heads it is! @RonPaul wins all five delegates here in precinct 4415! Woohoo! #WaCaucus

----------


## dancjm

Julie Berry ‏ @ThreeDimen
Our district 31 precinct went to #Romney, the other went to #Santorum, only #RonPaul had volunteers present. #wacaucus #kcgop

----------


## libertythor

It looks like we might at least grab the lion's share of the delegates which is a technical win, but we need a straw vote win for media perception.

----------


## Sarge

Help Appreciated. I have likely been searching in all the wrong places. 

How many Delegates will be elected to go to the county convention from the caucus today. I know it is out there but, most the articles skip that important detail.

In other words how many delegates elected today will it take to make a majority at the county convention. 

Any help in saving me more time on this question will be greatly appreciated. I think we all need to be aware of this when the results come in tonight.

----------


## No Free Beer

when are the official results oging to come in?

----------


## ichirix

> when are the official results oging to come in?


5PM PST I assume

https://twitter.com/#!/WAGOP

----------


## dancjm

Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal
Pretty empty scene here at WA State GOP headquarters in Bellevue. #WAcaucus results not expected until late afternoon pic.twitter.com/LdA01bUN


Ok, thats me done. That was fun. Now...we wait...

Keep the faith 

_For Liberty!!!_

----------


## Nate SY

I believe I read like 2pm WA time.  So like, 1 1/2 hours from now.  Not positive though.

----------


## Nate SY

Id go with the 5 pm one thought, first time I saw it.

----------


## GregVernon

> when are the official results oging to come in?


I think they're going to be released at around 5 pacific.

----------


## sailingaway

> Exactly, some of the precincts coming in have us third or fourth. People saying we have this or we could win are basing their statements on guts, feelings and perceptions of the atmosphere in their one little precinct. 
> 
> We have to get 20-25% of the old vote to have a chance to win. The youth will carry us over.


yeah, people tweet when they are thrilled with the result, not so much if they aren't.

----------


## ross11988

Probably the end of twitter results.

----------


## sailingaway

> The guy who says he invented (?) the term Blue Republicans asked RP a question at the Seattle Q&A yest, video at the thread I just created,
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eld-Seattle%29


which question was his, was it (I hope) the one about compromising principles?

----------


## Agorism

Santorum knows he could lose.

Satan has his sights on the Great State of Washington…
That's why Pope Ricky could lose.

----------


## sailingaway

> And there we go again...


I tried to find where I thought I saw that they said it would be counted in caucus and only found 'it will be an open vote in caucus' so people have to have counted there.  I may have said that wrong, or they may have changed it since this morning (they change other rules after the fact, why not that one?) but I wanted to get a screen shot and couldn't get what I thought I saw.

----------


## Give me liberty

> yeah, people tweet when they are thrilled with the result, not so much if they aren't.





> Exactly, some of the precincts coming in have us third or fourth. People saying we have this or we could win are basing their statements on guts, feelings and perceptions of the atmosphere in their one little precinct.


What some of the precincts have us in third? you have to be joking me.

----------


## Agorism

WA Republicans are latte drinking RINOS.

THAT'S why Pope Ricky lost...

----------


## libertythor

> What some of the precincts have us in third? you have to be joking me.


There are tons of precincts, and some only have a half dozen voters.  Many caucus sites have many precincts voting under one roof.

----------


## Give me liberty

> There are tons of precincts, and some only have a half dozen voters.  Many caucus sites have many precincts voting under one roof.


So meaning we could still win in first place?

----------


## Liberty74

> What some of the precincts have us in third? you have to be joking me.


Here's one: Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Here's one: Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4


That's fourth, not third.

----------


## Liberty74

> What some of the precincts have us in third? you have to be joking me.


Another: Lakewood HS Marysville unofficial tally #Santorum wins 96 #Romney 89 #Paul 68 #Gingrich 36

Plus several precincts saying Romney easily with 60-70% but no numbers to validate.

----------


## libertythor

> So meaning we could still win in first place?


Sure.  If you have 1,000 precincts, and Paul carries a third of them by a lot while losing another third by a marginal amount and the other third by a lot, he could still win.  It all depends on how the vote splits.   

We kind of should hope for a strong third by Santorum in order to split the establishment vote.

Also, it is certain that we will carry a lion's share of the delegates, as evidenced by the precincts where Paul only got 1 out of 8 votes, but that one person became a delegate.


It is a math game, and that is why having an open count is important.  Even if you lose a precinct, losing by having 8 votes while the others have 13 and 9 is a lot different from losing a precinct with 3 votes while the others have 16 and 11.  A strong showing in a lost precinct compliments a good win in another.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Precinct 4415 Straw Poll Results: @RonPaul 18 - @RickSantorum 11 - @MittRomney 8 - @NewtGingrich 0 #WaCaucus

----------


## socal

> which question was his, was it (I hope) the one about compromising principles?


The guy with the British or similar accent who said he coined the term "Blue Republicans" who were people who voted for Obama because they thought they were voting for civil rights and against killing innocents in foreign lands...  Video link below should start at right place, but if not, question is at 4m,48s:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyCEjzzriho#t=4m48s

----------


## PaulSoHard

SeaTimes Politics ‏ @SeaTimesPoli  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
SeaTac caucus participants debate Paul’s electability seati.ms/yOX1Oh #wacaucus

----------


## dancjm

Thor Tolo ‏ @thortolo
Refreshing how #WAcaucus goers speak in support of their favorites instead of ripping those they oppose. #uwelectioneye

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> WA Republicans are latte drinking RINOS.
> 
> THAT'S why Pope Ricky lost...


You think they would love to vote for a fellow Dem. So are you saying that the Republicans in WA who are voting for RP are RINOS?

----------


## palm

Repeat after me, Ron Paul WILL WIN WASHINGTON! #WAcaucus #RonPaul

----------


## ross11988

> Repeat after me, Ron Paul WILL WIN WASHINGTON! #WAcaucus #RonPaul


I see you joined in 2011 so you are not use to the BS that is about to happen in a couple hours.

----------


## kathy88

Filer X ‏ @paranomalousart  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
At our caucus someone moved to hear the results of our straw poll. Chairman said no. I stood up, raised my hand, meeting closed.



SHE'S BAA_ACK

----------


## PaulSoHard

Chris Grygiel ‏ @ChrisGrygiel  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Timothy Rivetveld, 57, told @AP_Phuong he voted for Romney in WA caucuses, though “my heart is for Santorum.” #wacaucus #wagop #romney...

ok you can see the ridiculousness in elections right here...it's always about who can beat the incumbent and not who's best for the job

----------


## palm

I was not a forum member but I was definitely an american, so that would be false, we will win

08 was not a century ago

----------


## libertythor

> I see you joined in 2011 so you are not use to the BS that is about to happen in a couple hours.


Hopefully any margin we have will be too large to whittle away.

----------


## kathy88

> I see you joined in 2011 so you are not use to the BS that is about to happen in a couple hours.


Come on Ross.... let him enjoy it a little longer

----------


## pauliticalfan

*fivethirtyeight: Anecdotal accounts seem to suggest Paul or Romney will win WA caucuses, Santorum less likely.*

^From Nate Silver himself. Honestly, I would be okay with a strong second, just as long as it screws Santorum out of getting anything out of Washington.

----------


## libertythor

> *fivethirtyeight: Anecdotal accounts seem to suggest Paul or Romney will win WA caucuses, Santorum less likely.*
> 
> ^From Nate Silver himself. Honestly, I would be okay with a strong second, just as long as it screws Santorum out of getting anything out of Washington.


This is kind of looking like Maine, except that everything is happening on the same day.   Keep your fingers crossed and pray.

----------


## Ronulus

> I was not a forum member but I was definitely an american, so that would be false, we will win
> 
> 08 was not a century ago


Don't get too excited man. Expect the worse but hope for the best. Don't get disappointed when the results don't go your way. However when the results are official and go your way, then you can go crazy and celebrate, but not until.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> *fivethirtyeight: Anecdotal accounts seem to suggest Paul or Romney will win WA caucuses, Santorum less likely.*
> 
> ^From Nate Silver himself. Honestly, I would be okay with a strong second, just as long as it screws Santorum out of getting anything out of Washington.


I hope Santorum does enough to take votes away from Romney



> CyberDolphin #7338 ‏ @CybrDolphin7338  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> WA Precinct 4021 results. Poll: RP:13, RS:11, MR:8, NG:3. Delegates: 2 for RP, 1 for NG, 1 Undecided. #wacaucus #wagop #RonPaul

----------


## dancjm

We are fighting for Liberty.

We WILL win.

----------


## palm

so if you are not a forum member then you dont understand what happened in 08?

maybe we should forget about GOTV and just send people to join the forum


maybe we will win then, right?

good thing the only informed people are members here

----------


## kathy88

> *fivethirtyeight: Anecdotal accounts seem to suggest Paul or Romney will win WA caucuses, Santorum less likely.*
> 
> ^From Nate Silver himself. Honestly, I would be okay with a strong second, just as long as it screws Santorum out of getting anything out of Washington.


Nope. I want the win. The delegates are important but perception is momentum.

----------


## BUSHLIED

wow. a lot of hype about Ron going to win. I really do hope so.

----------


## kathy88

> so if you are not a forum member then you dont understand what happened in 08?
> 
> maybe we should forget about GOTV and just send people to join the forum
> 
> 
> maybe we will win then, right?
> 
> good thing the only informed people are members here


HAHAHAHA. Good point. This might get good!

----------


## kathy88

Tim Time ‏ @timkirkpatrick7  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Kids came to the caucus for school. had me sign their paper to prove they went because I looked official. hope that dont ruin their grade.


lol

----------


## floridasun1983

We need a win.  No more "moral victories," we have to win to carry this thing on.

----------


## RPit

I like how all the naysayers 'look at the polls' have optimism now  The poll could never ever estimate WA State. Too much changed in the process on top of the fact its a caucus. Well hoping for a win!

----------


## ross11988

> so if you are not a forum member then you dont understand what happened in 08?
> 
> maybe we should forget about GOTV and just send people to join the forum
> 
> 
> maybe we will win then, right?
> 
> good thing the only informed people are members here


I assumed that you were not involved in the campaign in 2007-2008 for that I apologize, I hate to say it but you are going to be disappointed.

----------


## Agorism

> You think they would love to vote for a fellow Dem. So are you saying that the Republicans in WA who are voting for RP are RINOS?


No I was imagining various excuses from the Santorum camp as to why he lost again.

Example: Ron Paul was conspiring with Romney to steal my votes again.

----------


## kathy88

7 Horns 7 Eyes ‏ @7horns7eyes  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Aaron and I (Brandon) were nominated as delegates for Ron Paul at the Washington Caucus today!

----------


## Ronulus

> so if you are not a forum member then you dont understand what happened in 08?
> 
> maybe we should forget about GOTV and just send people to join the forum
> 
> 
> maybe we will win then, right?
> 
> good thing the only informed people are members here


No, just saying that in Maine we had the same kind of mentality going and ended up disappointed a lot of people felt heart broken, don't let it happen to you.

----------


## libertythor

> I assumed that you were not involved in the campaign in 2007-2008 for that I apologize, I hate to say it but you are going to be disappointed.


Don't be overly negative.  We still don't know how the turnout went.

----------


## sailingaway

> Nope. I want the win. The delegates are important but perception is momentum.


this.  Even if they do screw us out of delegates by breaking their own PCO rules.  I want the win if it is possible.  We have delegates, and will get more.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hell, I'm still heart broken about Maine. Iowa even more so (man, that one still hurts). For whatever reason, 1st place wins seem unobtainable, no matter what we do. So I'm just strapped in and ready to enjoy the ride.

----------


## sailingaway

> No, just saying that in Maine we had the same kind of mentality going and ended up disappointed a lot of people felt heart broken, don't let it happen to you.


this is true.  As the day goes, people happily pass on the good news and retweet it multiple times  I haven't seen a spread sheet going for results, or even that they are sufficiently announced to put one together and just the FACT that they are being counted separately, after Maine, and after their breaking rules on appointing the PCOs, makes me concerned.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Carlos R. Graterol ‏ @ChuckSRQ  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Small Sample Size (192 Total Votes) but so far I have the #WAcaucus as *Paul 47%*, Romney 31%, Santorum 18%, Gingrich 4% .22% Precincts Report

woah woah woah

----------


## ross11988

> No, just saying that in Maine we had the same kind of mentality going and ended up disappointed a lot of people felt heart broken, don't let it happen to you.


Exactly what I am trying say.

----------


## Ronulus

> Carlos R. Graterol ‏ @ChuckSRQ  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Small Sample Size (192 Total Votes) but so far I have the #WAcaucus as *Paul 47%*, Romney 31%, Santorum 18%, Gingrich 4% .22% Precincts Report
> 
> woah woah woah


.22 Thats less than 1%. It means nothing.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Carlos R. Graterol ‏ @ChuckSRQ  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Small Sample Size (192 Total Votes) but so far I have the #WAcaucus as *Paul 47%*, Romney 31%, Santorum 18%, Gingrich 4% .22% Precincts Report
> 
> woah woah woah


".22% Precincts reported"

So 1/5th of 1%???

----------


## RabbitMan

> .22 Thats less than 1%. It means nothing.


Honestly, from what I witnessed.  I'd say the margin of error with that sample size is about 5%+-.  We stand a good chance of winning.  But it could be rough.

----------


## Karsten

> .22 Thats less than 1%. It means nothing.


woah woah woah nontheless.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Well, the networks have seemed awfully eager to do this in the past.

FOX: "0.22% of the precincts in and Mitt Romney's winning...time to call it for Romney!"

----------


## libertythor

Caucus results tend to swing wildly from precinct to precinct and county to county.  This has been seen in almost every caucus state to date.  

The only way a caucus could be called without a majority of the votes being counted is if the precincts are being reported with geographical uniformity, and that rarely happens.

----------


## Ronulus

> Well, the networks have seemed awfully eager to do this in the past.
> 
> FOX: "0.22% of the precincts in and Mitt Romney's winning...time to call it for Romney!"


Yep but they get 100% of the pull in how the votes are reported.

----------


## kathy88

Michael Maresco ‏ @mkauai  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
More #embarrassment for #GOP - 1500 voters denied their right to vote blogs.mcclatchydc.com/washington/201… #wagop #wacaucus #tcot - If #shenanigans? Expose!



RPH is all over this like white on rice

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Well, the networks have seemed awfully eager to do this in the past.
> 
> FOX: "0.22% of the precincts in and Mitt Romney's winning...time to call it for Romney!"


*SIGH*

Ever heard of exit polling??? They can make projections based off exit polling. Jesus christ.

----------


## digitaldean

I am seeing twitters posts where Paul comes in first or second the most. And then some where Santorum or Mitt come in second. So as long as we get first or second across the board we should end up winning possibly. We either will come in first or second with Romeny first or second. Frothy is third for sure followed by Newt.

----------


## kathy88

Jacquelyn H ‏ @JacquelynH129  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Good luck with the WA caucus. We had 2 delegates for you in my precinct! @RonPaul

----------


## libertythor

> *SIGH*
> 
> Ever heard of exit polling??? They can make projections based off exit polling. Jesus christ.


Exit polling has proven to be wrong in the past, but it is reliable if it shows a large margin.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Caucus results tend to swing wildly from precinct to precinct and county to county.  This has been seen in almost every caucus state to date.  
> 
> The only way a caucus could be called without a majority of the votes being counted is if the precincts are being reported with geographical uniformity, and that rarely happens.


Another thing i've notice is the Paul people go out and vote earlier than anyone else.

He always ends up in the lead and then loses it late, I think this is in part due to the fact that Paul's REAL supporters (not the jack asses who stay home) are actually really excited to vote for him and show up early.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Honestly, from what I witnessed.  I'd say the margin of error with that sample size is about 5%+-.  We stand a good chance of winning.  But it could be rough.


Based off what? If this is based off one precinct or precincts in one particular area, then it is completely inaccurate. If it is an exit poll from throughout the state, then it is far more accurate. But, localized exit polling means dirt.

----------


## RabbitMan

For sure, but from what I've heard and what I've seen, in the urban areas where it counts, We dominate the 1-3 person precinct caucuses, and the majority of the rest we do medium to well.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Exit polling has proven to be wrong in the past, but it is reliable if it shows a large margin.


Exactly. That is why in close states, they waited to make a call, but Arizona, they called it immediately. Why? Because Romney had a 15%+ lead in the exit polling. Easy call. They have done it like this forever. 

IF you remember teh 2008 General, the second the California polls closed, every network declared Obama President-Elect because of exit polling from California showing him up by 25%...easy call. 

Now in Michigan, exit polling showed a close 3-5%, so the networks held off until later into the night....until all the Santorum strongholds were counted....when they saw Romney ahead with the Romney strongholds yet to report, they declared it for him.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Sure.  If you have 1,000 precincts, and Paul carries a third of them by a lot while losing another third by a marginal amount and the other third by a lot, he could still win.  It all depends on how the vote splits.   
> 
> We kind of should hope for a strong third by Santorum in order to split the establishment vote.
> 
> Also, it is certain that we will carry a lion's share of the delegates, as evidenced by the precincts where Paul only got 1 out of 8 votes, but that one person became a delegate.
> 
> 
> It is a math game, and that is why having an open count is important.  Even if you lose a precinct, losing by having 8 votes while the others have 13 and 9 is a lot different from losing a precinct with 3 votes while the others have 16 and 11.  A strong showing in a lost precinct compliments a good win in another.


^Yup, this is the way the game is played.  There are two math games straw poll and delegate and both of them are about margins as much (more than?) they are about the straight win/loss tally.

----------


## libertythor

They used to call it with a 1 or 2% margin, but that changed after they screwed the pooch in many contests in the 2000 elections.  Even discounting the Florida debacle, the anchors had egg on their faces in other states and races.  Now they are more careful.




> Exactly. That is why in close states, they waited to make a call, but Arizona, they called it immediately. Why? Because Romney had a 15%+ lead in the exit polling. Easy call. They have done it like this forever. 
> 
> IF you remember teh 2008 General, the second the California polls closed, every network declared Obama President-Elect because of exit polling from California showing him up by 25%...easy call. 
> 
> Now in Michigan, exit polling showed a close 3-5%, so the networks held off until later into the night....until all the Santorum strongholds were counted....when they saw Romney ahead with the Romney strongholds yet to report, they declared it for him.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

CONSERVATIVE VOICE ‏ @Dunnemarogra
Early Tallies from 4 Precints no info where: PAUL 42%, ROMNEY 38%, SANTORUM 18%, GINGRICH 2%. #WAcaucus


NICE!

----------


## libertythor

> CONSERVATIVE VOICE ‏ @Dunnemarogra
> Early Tallies from 4 Precints no info where: PAUL 42%, ROMNEY 38%, SANTORUM 18%, GINGRICH 2%. #WAcaucus
> 
> 
> NICE!


All this says is that we will have a decent showing, but good news is good news.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Alicia Halberg ‏ @halbergx
Older voters chided these young Paul supporters at Spok. caucus for wanting "fringe" candidate #wacaucus @uwelectioneye 
pic.twitter.com/gkdzU8BK

LOL

----------


## pauliticalfan

Are caucuses still going on over there? I mean it's already past 1:30pm over there.

----------


## JJ2

> wow. a lot of hype about Ron going to win. I really do hope so.


Hype? Where?

----------


## RabbitMan

The caucuses should all be done unless it was huge and disorganized.  Results being tallied at separate locations and revealed at 5pm PST.

----------


## pauliticalfan

*Hey, what the $#@! is this?*

thevaguequeen: These contents on every Thurs co princnt table made a maybe Paul supporter decide no. #wacaucus @KIRO7Seattle  http://t.co/mWIYn4hP

----------


## RPit

Thats from the campaign, trying to ask the supporters to take tallies of the vote and to not split the votes for the delegates. But why was it on the tables is anyone's guess.

----------


## PolicyReader

> this is true.  As the day goes, people happily pass on the good news and retweet it multiple times  I haven't seen a spread sheet going for results, or even that they are sufficiently announced to put one together and just the FACT that they are being counted separately, after Maine, and after their breaking rules on appointing the PCOs, makes me concerned.


Most 'stable' results I've seen are from Nate Silver and that's essentially "it's still too close to call" which is at this stage something I will take   it certainly beats the PPP focus some cats promoted yesterday etc

----------


## libertythor

> *Hey, what the $#@! is this?*
> 
> thevaguequeen: These contents on every Thurs co princnt table made a maybe Paul supporter decide no. #wacaucus @KIRO7Seattle  http://t.co/mWIYn4hP


LOL    I don't see this as anything that harmful.  Remember that the supporters of most other candidates only want to have their vote counted and leave, whereas RP supporters at a precinct are more likely to want to be involved deeper in the process.

----------


## Lord Xar

So, we are gonna have to deal with all these ballots going to a "central location" to be counted by party insiders?

This $#@! never ends.

----------


## rodo1776

> *Hey, what the $#@! is this?*
> 
> thevaguequeen: These contents on every Thurs co princnt table made a maybe Paul supporter decide no. #wacaucus @KIRO7Seattle  http://t.co/mWIYn4hP


Thank god they have this info. This is how you win delegates. SLATES and vote smart. DO NOT NOMINATE MORE PEOPLE THAN SLOTS. 

Screw the straw vote. We are picking up mega delegates. Now they just have to show up at the next level.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

@ndinks There were zero Santorum supporters in my precinct, and Paul outnumbered Romney both in delegates & straw poll. #WAcaucus

----------


## dancjm

realtime results (scroll down for map):

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html

----------


## SCOTUSman

Awesome information to handout. We don't want 7 RP delegates running when there is only 5 slots TOTAL. Why? Because then you have 5 votes to give to 7 people...splits the vote for delegates. And allows Santorum and Romney people to get ahead of ours. MAXIMIZE delegates. If we maximize delegates on the small scale, we maximize to the national convention (if we have majorities going into the state convention...we could have a unanimous slate to the national convention).

----------


## RPit

> realtime results (scroll down for map):
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


When you scroll over the counties on their map they are comparing it to the '08 Primary even though this is a caucus (caucus in '08 too),, but thats good for us because we got pummeled in the primary, it will show a phenomenal surge from last primary

----------


## ironj221

> realtime results (scroll down for map):
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


The 2008 results are....well, I don't know.  It looks like they are going off the primary results instead of the caucus results which did not matter in 2008.  Comparing to 2008 results isn't really possible since the election this year is much different.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

#wacaucus Mercer Island Precinct 41-2691 vote count Paul 3 Santorum 1 Romney 1

----------


## CTRattlesnake

#wacaucus Looked like Ron Paul did really well on Mercer Island today!

Mercer Island is just to the east of downtown seattle

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Richard Angwin ‏ @RichardAngwin
#WAcaucus sites turning away thousands!!! With #RonPaul on the ballot, you'll need stadiums!!! 

LOL

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
I gotta tell you, #RonPaul HQ is reporting OVERWHELMING turnout at today's #WAcaucus . Our location had GREAT RP support!! #WAelex #tcot

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella
WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26. 

BOOMSHAKALAKA

----------


## dancjm

Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella
WA 3rd Legislative District Straw Poll results:With 21out of 22 Precincts reporting:Ron Paul 122, Santorum 52, Rom 44, & Newt 26.Marcella ‏ @Marcellachella

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
#KingCounty 36th District old school #Neocons were disgusted by our organization at caucus. LOL. All over their faces. #WAcaucus #RonPaul

----------


## justatrey

Anyone know what this is? Twitter exit poll?

#WAcaucus Twitter Exit Poll: Romney 40.7%, Paul 27.5%, Santorum 23.0%, Gingrich 8.8%; 971 Total Votes, Precincts Reporting (.32%)

----------


## Give me liberty

> Anyone know what this is? Twitter exit poll?
> 
> #WAcaucus Twitter Exit Poll: Romney 40.7%, Paul 27.5%, Santorum 23.0%, Gingrich 8.8%; 971 Total Votes, Precincts Reporting (.32%)


Yeah that is odd.

----------


## dancjm

nbpolitico ‏ @nbpolitico
#wacaucus prediction: #Romney 36, #Paul 33, #Santorum 22, #Newt 9

----------


## Give me liberty

> nbpolitico ‏ @nbpolitico
> #wacaucus prediction: #Romney 36, #Paul 33, #Santorum 22, #Newt 9


Very close still hoping for a win.

----------


## dancjm

Jana ‏ @janamurray
#WACaucus All envelopes and contents distributed were confiscated and destroyed by #GOP leadership facebook.com/groups/2139750…

----------


## W_BRANDON

Is that 32% or 0.32%?

----------


## Give me liberty

> Anyone know what this is? Twitter exit poll?
> 
> #WAcaucus Twitter Exit Poll: Romney 40.7%, Paul 27.5%, Santorum 23.0%, Gingrich 8.8%; 971 Total Votes, Precincts Reporting (.32%)


Internet voting?

----------


## RPit

> Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
> #KingCounty 36th District old school #Neocons were disgusted by our organization at caucus. LOL. All over their faces. #WAcaucus #RonPaul


I hope we win King, that will be in the face of establishment. For some reason I have a bad feeling about Snohomish County- (Romney's campaign was basically the snohomish county establishment)... If we can pull a win in King and keep it close in Snohomish and Pierce, there is a high chance we won

----------


## Give me liberty

> Jana ‏ @janamurray
> #WACaucus All envelopes and contents distributed were confiscated and destroyed by #GOP leadership facebook.com/groups/2139750…


Maine 2.0 here we go again.

----------


## RPit

> Jana ‏ @janamurray
> #WACaucus All envelopes and contents distributed were confiscated and destroyed by #GOP leadership facebook.com/groups/2139750…


WTF!

----------


## No Free Beer

Hopefully all the hipsters showed up...

----------


## floridasun1983

Hope the campaign has an army of laywers ready to intervene in the event of any funny business

----------


## libertythor

> Jana ‏ @janamurray
> #WACaucus All envelopes and contents distributed were confiscated and destroyed by #GOP leadership facebook.com/groups/2139750…


wtf  They did this for grassroots literature from all sides I hope...

----------


## sailingaway

> WTF!


WTF is right!!

----------


## sailingaway

> wtf  They did this for grassroots literature from all sides I hope...


slates, I'm sure, is what they were going for. So you have to declare who you support and the PCO they broke their rules to appoint can just refuse to pick you as delegate.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Jana ‏ @janamurray
> #WACaucus All envelopes and contents distributed were confiscated and destroyed by #GOP leadership facebook.com/groups/2139750


Destroyed??? What do they have, an industrial paper shredder?? a bonfire?

----------


## liberty2012

z:



> #Ronpaul 228, gingrich 68 cowlitz county caucus straw poll

----------


## dskalkowski

Jason Arnold ‏ @okwichu  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#WACaucus had heavy turnout in Renton. Kudos #RonPaul team, for being well organized and helpful -- I'm now delegating for my precinct.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> z:


Santorum and Romney 0?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Maine 2.0 here we go again.


Iowa 3.0

----------


## PaulSoHard

Valerie Adams ‏ @radtatter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@ronpaul tally papers were taken from supporters in Thurston County to be shredded #wacaucus

----------


## Give me liberty

> Valerie Adams ‏ @radtatter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> @ronpaul tally papers were taken from supporters in Thurston County to be shredded #wacaucus


 Because Ron paul won right?

----------


## PaulSoHard

I'd like to bring this up: http://www.tri-cityherald.com/2012/0...ldXgk.facebook




> Ray Swenson, a Richland lawyer, criticized local GOP officials for poor organization and said the results today should be invalidated.
> 
> "I think it's illegal," Swenson shouted to a gathered crowd, many of whom were filming him with cell phone cameras. "The Republican party leadership is taking away our freedom."
> 
> *Swenson told the Herald he may file a lawsuit seeking to invalidate the caucus results.*


I'd like to know who Swenson supported

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Valerie Adams ‏ @radtatter  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> @ronpaul tally papers were taken from supporters in Thurston County to be shredded #wacaucus


How'd Paul/Romney do in Thurston County in 2008.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> I'd like to bring this up: http://www.tri-cityherald.com/2012/0...ldXgk.facebook
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know who Swenson supported


Interesting comments by locals in that article....

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> How'd Paul/Romney do in Thurston County in 2008.


7% in primary, one of our worst counties
17% in caucus, one of our worst counties

----------


## SCOTUSman

> How'd Paul/Romney do in Thurston County in 2008.


McCain and Huckabee out performed both:
Paul go 17% (90 votes), Romney 16% (87 votes)

----------


## PaulSoHard

Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First results for #wacaucus expected at 3:30 p.m., state GOP chairman Kirby Wilbur says

----------


## Warmon

> Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez
> #KingCounty 36th District old school #Neocons were disgusted by our organization at caucus. LOL. All over their faces. #WAcaucus #RonPaul

----------


## RPit

> Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> First results for #wacaucus expected at 3:30 p.m., state GOP chairman Kirby Wilbur says


I despise Kirby, that man and Luke Esser are born fraudsters.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Mike Faulk ‏ @Mike_Faulk  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
OFFICIAL YAKIMA COUNTY RESULTS: Romney (394), Santorum (252), Paul (225) and Gingrich (136) #wacaucus

----------


## Barrex

> WTF!


I love these kind of questions. The answer is women.

On topic:
I learned that things are never boring (legal) during republican election.

----------


## RPit

> Mike Faulk ‏ @Mike_Faulk  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> OFFICIAL YAKIMA COUNTY RESULTS: Romney (394), Santorum (252), Paul (225) and Gingrich (136) #wacaucus


wow damn

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Mike Faulk ‏ @Mike_Faulk  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> OFFICIAL YAKIMA COUNTY RESULTS: Romney (394), Santorum (252), Paul (225) and Gingrich (136) #wacaucus


Romney won in 08 as well.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Mike Faulk ‏ @Mike_Faulk  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> OFFICIAL YAKIMA COUNTY RESULTS: Romney (394), Santorum (252), Paul (225) and Gingrich (136) #wacaucus


Unreal 394 for Obama? Romney is Obama.

----------


## kathy88

Originally Posted by CTRattlesnake  
Smallest county is washington.



Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4, Undec: 1 of 62 registered. #WCOT #GOP #VOTE

62 registered 58 votes tabulated?

----------


## RPit

> Romney won in 08 as well.


Huckabee did, last time we got 16% this time 21% so we improved. but damn he took a lot of votes  (M

----------


## PaulSoHard

Alex Stonehill ‏ @clpAlex  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Official Skagit County straw poll results: Romney 393, Santorum 202, Paul 17, Gingrich 162 #WAcaucus #uwelectioneye

Paul is 170+, not 17.

Percentages are Romney 41%, Santorum 21%, Paul 18%, Gingrich 17% (rest undecided/other) Total votes: 969

----------


## RPit

> Originally Posted by CTRattlesnake  
> Smallest county is washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Garfield Cty Results of #WACaucus: Romney: 24, Santo: 23, Newt: 6, Paul: 4, Undec: 1 of 62 registered. #WCOT #GOP #VOTE
> 
> 62 registered 58 votes tabulated?


Last time we got 0 votes from here, so this is good news

----------


## ironj221

#wacaucus #ronpaul dominated.......!!! 3rd leg dist 3C 107 out of 224 for RonPaul doubling 2nd place yfrog.com/khj87boj

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Skagit county voted for McCain in 08...giving him over 30%.

Yakim county is a rural county, no real way to tell how they vote

----------


## kathy88

> Alex Stonehill ‏ @clpAlex  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Official Skagit County straw poll results: Romney 393, Santorum 202, Paul 17, Gingrich 162 #WAcaucus #uwelectioneye
> 
> Paul is 170+, not 17.
> 
> Percentages are Romney 41%, Santorum 21%, Paul 18%, Gingrich 17% (rest undecided/other) Total votes: 969


Totals 774. Over 200 undecided?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> #wacaucus #ronpaul dominated.......!!! 3rd leg dist 3C 107 out of 224 for RonPaul doubling 2nd place yfrog.com/khj87boj


I thought he was at 51% in 3rd Dist???

----------


## kathy88

> Last time we got 0 votes from here, so this is good news


I don't think it's good news that they can't count and there are 4 votes missing from the totals. This is how it happens. A few here, a couple there. I wish I was in Washington right now. I'd catch a charge just to make a scene on TV.

----------


## RPit

Everything lies in the hands of Snohomish (gotta be close), King County (gotta be close or win), Pierce (hopefully win), and Spokane (need to PWN them SERIOUSLY badly) counties.

----------


## pahs1994

are these counties ones we were expected to lose?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Skagit county gave McCain over 60% of the vote in the primary in 08...big time establishment territory. Romney should be killing everyone there

----------


## kathy88

Michael Tracey ‏ @mtracey  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Distribution of votes in the 2008 Washington GOP caucus was unusually variegated. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washingto…

----------


## RPit

> I don't think it's good news that they can't count and there are 4 votes missing from the totals. This is how it happens. A few here, a couple there. I wish I was in Washington right now. I'd catch a charge just to make a scene on TV.


4 missing from the total? probably the total doesn't include our 4, and they will count the 'total' from this 'total'... Load of nonsense.

----------


## kathy88

Carrie Schneider ‏ @lattesc  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Hundreds turned away from crowded Kennewick GOP caucus: He said there also weren't enough computers to help vote... bit.ly/xWAVXT

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Totals 774. Over 200 undecided?


I'm assuming it was a mess-up in Paul's total of only 17, it has to be at least 170 if reported in that order, meaning there would be around 40-50 undecided

----------


## rb3b3

> I assumed that you were not involved in the campaign in 2007-2008 for that I apologize, I hate to say it but you are going to be disappointed.





> #wacaucus #ronpaul dominated.......!!! 3rd leg dist 3C 107 out of 224 for RonPaul doubling 2nd place yfrog.com/khj87boj


AWESOME!!!!

----------


## kathy88

Wilhelm II ‏ @knightofgood  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@wolfblitzercnn Why are we not discussing WA caucus? Because Paul might win?

----------


## kathy88

F. ‏ @Chillrelaxed  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @radtatter: Republican chair told us at caucus to turn in our @ronpaul papers so they can shred them #wtf


I REALLY HOPE THIS IS  A JOKE

----------


## kathy88

Hotspyer News ‏ @HotspyerNews  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
More Caucus Problems Reported adf.ly/5y7Oi

----------


## kathy88

Tom Dybowski ‏ @LibertyPoet  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
"Chaos" reported in WA; Caucus Attendance Beyond Capacity-Update: Fraud Now Reported dailypaul.com/218027/chaos-r… #RonPaul2012 #tcot

----------


## kathy88

The Chiefe ‏ @the_chiefe71  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
There needs to be RECORDED/DOCUMENTED counting in Washington Caucus. No more Iowa/Maine/Nevada cheating. Go President #RonPaul !!!

----------


## ross11988

> AWESOME!!!!



We saw the same thing in Maine.

----------


## kathy88

Cameron Winston ‏ @4ShadowFilms  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#WASHINGTON #CAUCUS is going VERY under reported today! #RONPAUL could be the WINNER! Absent COVERAGE is because #MSM MINIMISES IMPACT!


Making up for shirking my duties earlier. Have to leave again in a bit. My son is in a play at the HS tonight.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Can the GOP hold an honest election for once??

----------


## Ekrub

> They will drive us to war and not live to see the consequences


A guy in the precinct caucusing behind us said very loudly "Our primary goal as a country is to protect Israel"

My wife was red with embarrassment for him.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Derrel Walters ‏ @DerrelWalters  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@LoriSotelo is a @MittRomney homer and she has your votes King County - chairman@kcgop.org - #WACaucus Counting FRAUD will NOT be tolerated!

----------


## kathy88

BallerinaX ‏ @BallerinaX  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @TheYellowDogDem: #GOP now adds #WA to the list of #IA, #ME & #NV where they can't run a caucus. bit.ly/wjloEQ #p2 #ConnectTheLeft

----------


## kathy88

Ken Thomas ‏ @AP_Ken_Thomas  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @ChrisGrygiel: @AP_Phuong - WA GOP Chairman Kirby Wilbur says caucus turnout could hit 80k. #wacaucus #wagop


Coulda hit 81.5K
Dicks

----------


## Ranger29860

> A guy in the precinct caucusing behind us said very loudly "Our primary goal as a country is to protect Israel"
> 
> My wife was red with embarrassment for him.


g

Wow as a vet I don't know if I would be able to not turn around and chew him out

----------


## kathy88

Michael Ingrassia ‏ @QuantumRealism  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@BretBaier was just forced to admit that Ron Paul might not get cheated out of the Washington Caucus. Then spent 5 minutes trash talking

----------


## kathy88

Chopper Dave Monson ‏ @ChopperDavez  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Delegates elected: Romney 20, Paul 18, Santorum 12, Gingrich 5. All in all a very good Caucus

----------


## kathy88

Donald D ‏ @DonaldDeez  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@Marcellachella LOL. Yeah, I'm a little pissed cuz our Chairman lost total control of our caucus. The straw poll votes

----------


## kathy88

Agnieszka_Kadil ‏ @AgnieszkaKadil  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@pburdzy Washington GOP Caucus: Can Ron Paul Register his First Win in the Presidential Nomination Battle? ibtimes.com/articles/30842…

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> g
> 
> Wow as a vet I don't know if I would be able to not turn around and chew him out


Well, maybe he was born in Israel is just scurred.

I become very paranoid in times of panic, and panic attacks so I guess I can sympathize with paranoia to a large extent.

Esp. if my homeland felt threatened...even if it was an irrational fear.

I don't know, I'm just trying to sympathize with the paranoid/unaware guy here. Just how I am. But at the same time I don't think Israel needs help.

 i am confus

----------


## RPit

Is Ron Paul going to be giving a speech after results are announced in Seattle?

----------


## kathy88

Anyone see anything else about an evening caucus for those observing the Sabbath?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> *Hey, what the $#@! is this?*
> 
> thevaguequeen: These contents on every Thurs co princnt table made a maybe Paul supporter decide no. #wacaucus @KIRO7Seattle  http://t.co/mWIYn4hP


Everyone should send this stuff to rachael maddow. This is ridiculous that they cheating us out of another win.

----------


## Give me liberty

> A guy in the precinct caucusing behind us said very loudly "Our primary goal as a country is to protect Israel"
> 
> My wife was red with embarrassment for him.


U could have told him that Isreal isn't our only ally and they wont last forever in the future.
I really feel sad by that they believe Israel is our like a sister.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Thats from the campaign, trying to ask the supporters to take tallies of the vote and to not split the votes for the delegates. But why was it on the tables is anyone's guess.


Nevermind my previous maddow comment

----------


## RPit

Nvm i guess you saw it

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Everyone should send this stuff to rachael maddow. This is ridiculous that they cheating us out of another win.


If you put up 7 dels for 5 slots, you split your vote since you can only vote for 5. no worries

----------


## jcarcinogen

EDIT: oops! 2008

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Romney has almost 50k votes in King County, Paul: 0.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


?

Mccain?

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Everyone should send this stuff to rachael maddow. This is ridiculous that they cheating us out of another win.


Are you kidding me??? You want us to have more RP delegates than slots available, thus splitting up the RP delegate vote and allowing to have others get more delegates. You don't even realize what this is saying. 

Don't split up the RP delegate vote!

----------


## RPit

> Romney has almost 50k votes in King County, Paul: 0.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


lol NO.. that is showing the previous election and that is McCain

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

edit.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Romney has almost 50k votes in King County, Paul: 0.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html
> 
> (Mouse over counties)


ummm wtf are you talking about?

----------


## PolicyReader

> Everything lies in the hands of Snohomish (gotta be close), King County (gotta be close or win), Pierce (hopefully win), and Spokane (need to PWN them SERIOUSLY badly) counties.


Best call on a county by county map for when results start to be updated?

----------


## sailingaway

> Romney has almost 50k votes in King County, Paul: 0.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html
> 
> (Mouse over counties)


and that was the county with the robocalls saying the caucuses had been put off?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...y-tricks-in-WA

----------


## RPit

People need to get a grib for a moment, let the results be revealed... its seems more and more that Romney might win given the results of the other counties. It is all in the hands of Snohomish, King (especially), Pierce, and Spokane (please give us a huge win  ) to make this happen.

----------


## XTreat

> A guy in the precinct caucusing behind us said very loudly "Our primary goal as a country is to protect Israel"
> 
> My wife was red with embarrassment for him.


I could not have let that slide.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> lol NO.. that is showing the previous election and that is McCain


+ that was the Washington state primary, not caucus

----------


## jcarcinogen

Ooops, 2008. Sorry!

----------


## RPit

> Best call on a county by county map for when results start to be updated?


the other counties will be scattered but majority of the votes lie in King, Pierce, Spokane, and Snohomish county. Of these I expected to lose King, Snohomish. But given the reports we might win King (an acheivement i must say), Lose Snohomish (but we need it to be close), and Pierce might go to Romney but we need to keep it close. Spokane must put us over the top, if we got a massive whooping of other candidates here we can still win...

Also If we win Pierce and King and close in Snohomish then basically we won.

----------


## rb3b3

Please for the love of god!, please let Ron Paul win this state of Washington!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure all of you want this win sooo so bad!!!!!! I'm dying to see Ron give a victory speech tonight!!!!! For the love of god!!!!!!!!!! Please Ron Paul win Washington!!!!!

----------


## PaulSoHard

Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
With vote counted from 15 small counties, Romney is leading #wacaucus with 31.5%. Paul at 26.9%, Santorum 24.4% and Gingrinch 12.9%

39 total counties in Washington

----------


## The Gold Standard

I think Mitt is safe. They surely burned a few thousand Paul ballots before they started counting.

----------


## RPit

> Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> With vote counted from 15 small counties, Romney is leading #wacaucus with 31.5%. Paul at 26.9%, Santorum 24.4% and Gingrinch 12.9%


Expected, King, Pierce, Snohomish and Spokane will decide our fate.. Damn I'm biting my nails... Give us a win in King and Pierce please!!!!

----------


## Endthefednow

So, Ron did not win again!

----------


## PaulSoHard

Numbers above likely compile less than 10% of the total vote in Washington

----------


## PaulSoHard

15 counties are among the smallest of 39 counties in WA. Initial results probably only 10% or less of #WAcaucus vote, @brianmrosenthal says

----------


## Ranger29860

where is the best place to get updates (fastest)?

----------


## Give me liberty

> So, Ron did not win again!


we dont know yet.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

> I think Mitt is safe. They surely burned a few thousand Paul ballots before they started counting.


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulRules

If its close which it is, Ron loses. Without a doubt. It's easy to cheat and fudge numbers when its close. If Ron was up by 1000, hed win. Look's like another 2nd place finish.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Kellen ‏ @NYKellen  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#WACAUCUS UPDATE 7.7% REPORTING: Romney: 31.53% Paul: 26.90% Santorum: 24.38% Gingrich: 12.87% #tcot #gop #teaparty #wagop #gop2012

----------


## randomname



----------


## dancjm



----------


## RPit

Damn yakima county

----------


## hb6102

results coming into google.com/elections now

----------


## PaulSoHard

lol nvm

----------


## dancjm

RP won Ferry County

----------


## pahs1994

Cool took 6 of the 15 counties from what i could read sideways lol. We need those big ones to come through now!

----------


## RPit

We won Ferry county: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html

----------


## Ranger29860

we won pend and pacific and "winning a few more  atm

----------


## rb3b3

> We won Ferry county: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


I'm assuming winning ferry is a great thing??

----------


## RPit

We won Ferry and Asotin Counties so far. (last time won carried 9 counties)

----------


## dancjm

> I'm assuming winning ferry is a great thing??


Winning counties is good

----------


## Ekrub

Spokane county been counted yet? Curious as to our numbers

----------


## IterTemporis

I can just imagine RPFers looking sideways at the picture and straining their necks.

----------


## rb3b3

Do we have any shot at all for first?????????

----------


## RPit

> Spokane county been counted yet? Curious as to our numbers


The margin here will decide the race, IMHO... I hope its big!! 50%+ would be AWESOME!!

----------


## RPit

> Do we have any shot at all for first?????????


Of course we do, but it'll all be known once King and Snohomish, Pierce and Spokane counties come in.

----------


## mk8

> Do we have any shot at all for first?????????


Its a long shot. But you gotta believe!!

----------


## pahs1994

> Do we have any shot at all for first?????????


Yes, watch Snohomish, King and Pierce County all located at or near Seattle. We also need to kill it in Spokane as another poster on rpf has said several time. sorry cant remember who.


http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/pr...tes/washington

----------


## opinionatedfool

MT @brianmrosenthal 15 county results: Romney is leading #WAcaucus 31.5%. Paul 26.9%, Santorum 24.4%, Gingrinch 12.9% via @seattletimes

----------


## PolicyReader

> Spokane county been counted yet? Curious as to our numbers


not up on the google map yet, will re-post when I see numbers

----------


## rb3b3

> Its a long shot. But you gotta believe!!


Why is it a long shot?

----------


## fatjohn

With seven percent reporting, were behind 3,8 percent. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html

----------


## PaulSoHard

Terrell Brown ‏ @TerrellCBS  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZNo #gop

Tina CBS ‏ @tinacbs  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZNp #gop

Randall Pinkston ‏ @rpinkstoncbs  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZNm #gop

Manuel Gallegus ‏ @ManuelCBS  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZNk #gop

CBS Newspath ‏ @cbsnewspath  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZNj #gop

Danielle Nottingham ‏ @CBSDanielle  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZNh #gop

Bigad Shaban ‏ @BigadShaban  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
First numbers from the #WaCaucus coming in ow.ly/9qZMA #gop

Look at all these CBS tools

----------


## RonPaulRules

Its so close between Romney & Paul. That's a bad sign.

----------


## RPit

lol

----------


## PolicyReader

> the other counties will be scattered but majority of the votes lie in King, Pierce, Spokane, and Snohomish county. Of these I expected to lose King, Snohomish. But given the reports we might win King (an acheivement i must say), Lose Snohomish (but we need it to be close), and Pierce might go to Romney but we need to keep it close. Spokane must put us over the top, if we got a massive whooping of other candidates here we can still win...
> 
> Also If we win Pierce and King and close in Snohomish then basically we won.


This is what it comes down to.  These are the big numbers areas (populace count) and where they go will ultimately (most likely) decide how the election goes for the straw poll in Washington

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes...r/nate-silver/

----------


## mk8

> Why is it a long shot?


Because we haven't won a state yet! We are the underdogs, but like I said we have to believe!

----------


## hb6102

Lincoln county couldnt we get 4 more people to top Frothy?

----------


## RPit

> This is what it comes down to.  These are the big numbers areas (populace count) and where they go will ultimately (most likely) decide how the election goes for the straw poll in Washington


yep.. Spokane County though holds the 'trump card', if we can blow them out there with a massive vote then it might mitigate the effects of some of these.. So this really is a nailbiter

----------


## PaulSoHard

Dunno why they don't have Skagit County's results yet, they've been tweeted numerous times in favor of Romney.

----------


## jbuttell

> Its so close between Romney & Paul. That's a bad sign.


that typically has resulted in Romney suspiciously pulling further as the night goes on... not sure how that always seems to happen...

----------


## rb3b3

> yep.. Spokane County though holds the 'trump card', if we can blow them out there with a massive vote then it might mitigate the effects of some of these.. So this really is a nailbiter


What did we get there in 2008 and what would u say we need to get there now for us to win??

----------


## PaulSoHard

easier to read

----------


## UMULAS

> With seven percent reporting, were behind 3,8 percent. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


Forget this, were going to win! Oh how great was for Ron Paul to go to seattle to meet the voters!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Its so close between Romney & Paul. That's a bad sign.


The WA GOP are probably frantically running around trying to figure out how to get rid of as many Ron Paul votes as possible. That explains why they were shredding votes in Thurston County.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Early indications show that we dominated Washington's 3rd legislative district, located in the heartland of downtown Spokane. Hopefully we keep pushing through high numbers down in Spokane County and keep it tight in King, Pierce, and Snohomish.

----------


## KMX

What County is Vancouver in?

----------


## RPit

> What County is Vancouver in?


Clark County...

----------


## RPit

Oh the last county to probably come in would be King County (the largest), and that is the county best known as the fraud county (so is Snohomish)...

----------


## PaulSoHard

> What County is Vancouver in?


Vancouver's part of Clark County, bordering Skamania County where Ron Paul won,

----------


## opinionatedfool



----------


## PaulSoHard

Google has Ron Paul currently winning 7 counties:
Pend Oreille (100% reporting)
Ferry (100% reporting)
Okanogan (100% reporting)
Klickitat (100% reporting)
Skamania (100% reporting)
Pacific (94.6% reporting)
Asotin (100% reporting)

Romney controls 7:
Jefferson
Mason
Yakima
Kittitas
Adams
Garfield
Wahkiakum

----------


## PaulSoHard

156 votes separate Paul and Romney with 12% reporting

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/wa

----------


## PolicyReader

> yep.. Spokane County though holds the 'trump card', if we can blow them out there with a massive vote then it might mitigate the effects of some of these.. So this really is a nailbiter


All things considered I will take it    (Go Spokane Go!)

----------


## Give me liberty

Really close.

----------


## rb3b3

This place is going to go absolutely NUTS OFF THE WALL IF RON PAUL WINS WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KMX

He won by a landslide in Skamania , Clark should be the same!

----------


## Barrex

Countys where more people show up go to Romney....

----------


## RPit

> He won by a landslide in Skamania , Clark should be the same!


Not necessarily, Vancouver's main population is in Clark so we don't know, I hope we do!!!

----------


## PolicyReader

anyone have the '08 demographics link right on hand (I know it's not terribly accurate to this race but I wanted to look at the outstanding counties compared to where the vote sits )

----------


## jcarcinogen

So Huckabee will be on during the WA caucus winner announcement?

----------


## RPit

> anyone have the '08 demographics link right on hand (I know it's not terribly accurate to this race but I wanted to look at the outstanding counties compared to where the vote sits )


http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/pri.../state/#val=WA

We gained a lot in Pacific County  (totally on the west coast of WA)

----------


## Liberty74

WTF is going on?

Are they waiting to drop a BIG LOAD all at once? We know how that played out in Iowa for a few counties. Ron in the lead with 25% reporting than BAM, 90% is reported with Romney easily winning.

----------


## Agorism

did Huck even invite Paul?

----------


## Barrex

> anyone have the '08 demographics link right on hand (I know it's not terribly accurate to this race but I wanted to look at the outstanding counties compared to where the vote sits )


Here:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html
Just hover over county and it will show data for 2008 and 2012

----------


## Agorism

> anyone have the '08 demographics link right on hand (I know it's not terribly accurate to this race but I wanted to look at the outstanding counties compared to where the vote sits )


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html

Huff post graphic lets u compare 08 to 12' directly by moving mouse over map.

----------


## mk8

> WTF is going on?
> 
> Are they waiting to drop a BIG LOAD all at once? We know how that played out in Iowa for a few counties. Ron in the lead with 25% reporting than BAM, 90% is reported with Romney easily winning.


Yeah this is weird

----------


## PolicyReader

> http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/pri.../state/#val=WA
> 
> We gained a lot in Pacific County  (totally on the west coast of WA)


Thanks much

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This is getting to be some straight-up bull$#@!, there hasn't been a vote tally update in over 45 damn minutes.

----------


## Ranger29860

> OMG looking at the demographics in this link http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/pri...WAREPMAPcaucus we are doing MUCH BETTER IN OUR CRAP COUNTIES! AND WINNING BY HIGHER NUMBERS IN THE WINNIG COUNTIES. We destroyed all others in spokane.



why you be trolling?

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> why you be trolling?


You answered that yourself.

----------


## Liberty74

> Yeah this is weird


It's called the establishment scrambling.

----------


## GraniteHills

> This is getting to be some straight-up bull$#@!, there hasn't been a vote tally update in over 45 damn minutes.


Yup. Gee, I wonder what the GOP's been up to the past hour.

----------


## Aratus

people! people! people!  we are smucking rick santorum and we are very on mitt romney's french derriere! his slipstream feels good!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron won 52.5% in Skamania County, Washington. Yes, Skamania. One of the coolest county names ever, LOL.

----------


## PaulSoHard

I hope Paul's visits to Clark County have done enough to at least keep him tight with Romney or whoever in that County.

He has support from a State GOP committeeman Ezekiel Lyen residing in Thurston County, treasurer of the Stevens County Republican party Mike Munch, and Mark Stewart a sergeant-at-arms for the Pierce County Republican Party.

----------


## RPit

> Ron won 52.5% in Skamania County, Washington. Yes, Skamania. One of the coolest county names ever, LOL.


lol...

----------


## Ronulus

> Yup. Gee, I wonder what the GOP's been up to the past hour.


Making sure the tallies are 'accurate'.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> This is getting to be some straight-up bull$#@!, there hasn't been a vote tally update in over 45 damn minutes.


No reason to find this shocking anymore though, what else would be expected? Exit polls usually always show him doing great, and the final report (ya know, the corrupt Vote Agency Groups the News Media Uses) always shows him doing way worse. It's just an endless cycle. Either that, or they have to stop like the $#@!sticks they are, making it blatantly obvious that they are scrambling to 'come up with a great idea'  

Honestly, if Ron was the only candidate running in a state, he would still lose. Don't ask me how it would happen, but leave it to the GOP magicians to make it happen lol

----------


## LostNFoundNTx

If we win Clallam (we did in 2008), we'll have won all 4 corners of the state!

----------


## GraniteHills

> Making sure the tallies are 'accurate'.


Well, for their sake I do hope they give Charlie Webster a call and get his much-needed advice on such matters.

----------


## Danan

> Ron won 52.5% in Skamania County, Washington. Yes, Skamania. One of the coolest county names ever, LOL.


Walla Walla sounds hilarious too! I just hope they vote as cool as their name is!

----------


## Ronulus

CNN map is down.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Where's a dang update?

I could count these votes by myself faster than this.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Where's a dang update?
> 
> I could count these votes by myself faster than this.


They have to wait till 8pm est for all the news channels to start coverage :P

----------


## jcarcinogen

Waiting for the Huckabee 'forum' to start.

----------


## InTradePro

> CNN map is down.


Applying fix

----------


## dancjm

Updated #wacaucus vote totals, now reflecting 23 counties: 36.3% Romney, 24.1% Paul, 24.5% Santorum, 11.9% Gingrinch

----------


## hardrightedge

paul and santorum tied at 24%....what b.s

----------


## dancjm

Brian M. Rosenthal ‏ @brianmrosenthal
New #wacaucus numbers include large Clark and Benton counties. Total is 15,725 votes - about 1/3 of expected turnout

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Updated #wacaucus vote totals, now reflecting 23 counties: 36.3% Romney, 24.1% Paul, 24.5% Santorum, 11.9% Gingrinch


Wha... Wha.. What?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Updated #wacaucus vote totals, now reflecting 23 counties: 36.3% Romney, 24.1% Paul, 24.5% Santorum, 11.9% Gingrinch


I'm seeing this on Twitter, but not on any of the maps. WTF.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Updated #wacaucus vote totals, now reflecting 23 counties: 36.3% Romney, 24.1% Paul, 24.5% Santorum, 11.9% Gingrinch


Here comes the fix!!

----------


## The Gold Standard

Iranian elections have more integrity. They should come here and liberate us.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Looks like another let down. This SUCKS! Not good.

----------


## Give me liberty

I freaking knew it They are rigging it For Romney.

----------


## liberty2897

> Walla Walla sounds hilarious too! I just hope they vote as cool as their name is!


Walla Walla is where Adam West is originally from.   (Batman and voice of mayor Adam West on Family Guy).   Walla Walla is also famous for Sweet Onions.

Sorry,  I know that isn't all that relevant, but all I know about it beside the cool name

----------


## RPit

How the hell did he do 400 votes better in Clark... DAmn nonsense!!! a 'pretty' 1600? WTF. And what about Cowlitz.

----------


## Barrex

My imaginary friend did some thinking and calculating:
In counties that are still not reported Ron Paul won Mitt by 670 votes in 2008!!!!
After few beers we will report with conclusion....


*legal disclaimer: bugger off

----------


## pauliticalfan

This is bull$#@!.

----------


## GraniteHills

> Iranian elections have more integrity. They should come here and liberate us.


Quoted for truth. These new numbers are an absolute pantload of $#@!.

----------


## RPit

The county where they turn away 1500 people is where Romney won big? Benton County... Oh this just wreaks. of BS.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Everyone, Huff has an update with both Ron and Rick tied @ 4203 votes. 24.6 to Rom's 35.6. There is definitely some $#@! going on behind the scenes.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

4203 votes tied for Santorum/Paul at 14% counted. BS!!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Looks like another let down. This SUCKS! Not good.


It's wouldn't be a "let down" unless you got caught up in the unrealistic, optimistic hype here.  PPP had Romney ahead of Paul by 21 percentage points in a poll out just yesterday.  This was expected.

http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/m...ashington.html

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Third Party run.......

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Iranian elections have more integrity. They should come here and liberate us.


Texting your vote @ American Idol has more fuc*ing integrity!!

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> It's wouldn't be a "let down" unless you got caught up in the unrealistic, optimistic hype here.  PPP had Romney ahead of Paul by 21 percentage points in a poll out just yesterday.  This was expected.
> 
> http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/m...ashington.html


Dude, why are you even here? All you do is make threads about Rand and trash optimism about Ron's campaign.

----------


## Aratus

folks, this is like the ames poll becuz it feels like we are to be a close second!

----------


## ONUV

the end is near

----------


## mosquitobite

Why does Cowlitz have numbers but 0% reporting?!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Dude, why are you even here? All you do is make threads about Rand and trash optimism about Ron's campaign.


Umm, how is he trashing anything? He is pointing out the obvious. Just like in most other states, polls showed Ron in 3rd place, or 15% or more from 1st place, and then everyone gets this delusion that he 'has it in the bag'. Right now, Ron's numbers are falling in WA and in line with what the polls had shown leading up to this moment. I dont get how someone pointing out facts is trash talking

----------


## PaulSoHard

Ranther ‏ @Ranthercom  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#RonPaul wins exit poll for 2nd Legislative District ranther.com/showthread.php #WAcaucus #washingtoncaucus #RonPaul2012

2nd district represents Pierce County

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...ative-district

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Fox News just reported that Romney was pulling away with this, before the online maps were even updated.




> Washington: Fox News is reporting Romney may be pulling away with it (big surprise) at 35% with 34% reporting in and Ron at 26%, widening the gap they had before. But, of course, we cannot be too concerned about the popular contest, as what really matters are the delegates.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Dude, why are you even here? All you do is make threads about Rand and trash optimism about Ron's campaign.


He's right in what he said...

If Paul gets 2nd that's still pretty huge. 

I know it's emotionally draining on us all but we have to remember we are in this together and this fight has only just begun...

----------


## Joey Wahoo

However this turns out, thanks to all of you in Washington who caucused for Ron Paul today!

----------


## Liberty74

Anyone else watching the CNN % reported jumping all over the place - 33 to 14 to 17 to 22 which no votes changing.

----------


## PolicyReader

Google has some lag in their reporting
http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/t...ntorum-romney/

All the MSM will get results feeds and those can sometimes be updated before the maps refresh, not a shock (to me) that Fox would go this route with their reporting.

PPP has had trash results all cycle, regardless of today's outcome they're going to have to do something for the methodology before I'd consider them a useful source of information.

2c

(am tired, hence oneliners  )

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

According to Huffington Post Kitsap County has 100.5% reporting. Romney won.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html

----------


## The Gold Standard

> According to Huffington Post Kitsap County has 100.5% reporting. Romney won.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


20 bucks says the ones that voted twice voted for Romney.

----------


## PolicyReader

> According to Huffington Post Kitsap County has 100.5% reporting. Romney won.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1316394.html


Yeah I noticed that too

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

Same thing with Whitman



> Why does Cowlitz have numbers but 0% reporting?!

----------


## wgadget

How about**:  "A vote for Santorum is a vote for Paul" ?

Sure as hell looks like it.

----------


## KCRPsupporter

> Yeah I noticed that too


My county can't count apparently.

----------


## PolicyReader

So does anyone know more clearly how the method for google updates works here?

from 13.8%-28.5% reporting with zero numeric change do either vote totals or %of vote displayed..
I feel like I'm missing something

----------


## RPit

> 20 bucks says the ones that voted twice voted for Romney.


lmao!

----------


## Joey Wahoo

Do we have any reason to believe that we'll carry Spokane by thousands of votes?  A very big win there seems to be the only way to catch up....

----------


## InTradePro

> Why does Cowlitz have numbers but 0% reporting?!


Same for Whitman.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Now 31% reported, but same raw vote numbers. WTF.

----------


## MarkKirk

Cnn just called King County Romney's..... he got last place in 2008, and now theyre downplaying getting all the results in an hour as being less likely now

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Now 31% reported, but same raw vote numbers. WTF.


As they throw out Paul votes that decreases the total, and therefore increases the percentage of the total that has already been counted.

----------


## InTradePro

> Do we have any reason to believe that we'll carry Spokane by thousands of votes?  A very big win there seems to be the only way to catch up....


It will all be about Seattle. About 3K of votes to comes from that.

----------


## Silverbug1980

Think we lost. No way we can make up 2k votes. Oh well.

----------


## WD-NY

ugh... no way we're coming back from 2,000+... it's over. 

Awesome. 

Can't wait for Ron to give his Iowa stump speech and for CNN not to show it. And even if CNN does show the speech, who cares? We've heard it all before

----------


## PolicyReader

I'm not ready to call it until after King and Spokane are in.  Always knew this was uphill and that hasn't changed but writing it off before those are in considering their size etc seems premature to me.

Not that a 1898 vote gap makes me happy, but if turnout scales in those counties as it has in every other thus far (Example Yakima 180 votes in '08 1065 this year) it's not a done deal by any means.

----------


## Silverbug1980

Personally, I dislike all this talk about gathering Delegates, and influencing the Caucus. That is so absolutely useless, its not like anyone (other than Paul) would actually stick by those platforms. We need to win, get a real victory, not some morale victory.

Personally, third party. Maybe Paul going third party could jump start a serious third party, with the degradation of the GOP. I would count that as a win, a viable third party.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Personally, I dislike all this talk about gathering Delegates, and influencing the Caucus. That is so absolutely useless, its not like anyone (other than Paul) would actually stick by those platforms. We need to win, get a real victory, not some morale victory.
> 
> Personally, third party. Maybe Paul going third party could jump start a serious third party, with the degradation of the GOP. I would count that as a win, a viable third party.


He doesn't want to do it, and he probably won't do it. 

He can't even debate, and the best he can hope for is stopping Obama and Romney from 270. Even then he wouldn't win...

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I know it's easy to get discouraged but if Ron Paul had been as easily as discouraged as we are he would have been out of the game years ago...

And he never would have come back into the game to begin with.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Ron Paul going 3rd party and you won't hear his voice again.  And for thiose who don't want to hear his message over and over, there are those that need to yet hear it and get into their soul, all the way down into the bottom of their hearts.

----------


## wgadget

GO LIBERTARIAN PARTY.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

NEWEST UPDATE HAS PAUL LEADING SANTORUM BY LESS THAN 50 VOTES

----------


## Ranger29860

wow king and peirce county looks to be screwing us

----------


## PaulSoHard

It's going to be tough to close the gap in Spokane at the rate King County is going

----------


## Silverbug1980

Yeah well, if no third party, then what? We aren't going to change the GOP. I sincerely hate, hate most Neocons, and the GOP is full of them.

----------


## pauliticalfan

The GOP is horrible and corrupt. Screw 'em.

----------


## RPit

there is really no way santorum and paul are that close in King county or that Romney is that far ahead. I mean seriously this isn't even funny in my view.. I thought we needed to keep it close here but this is beyond nonsense or we truly failed.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Anyone who thinks these numbers are legit, is blind to the depths of what these people will go.

They freaking slaughter tens of thousands of people with illegal wars, for money and power.

You're telling me they won't rig numbers while being counted in secret, to maintain that?

----------


## VictorB

> Personally, third party. Maybe Paul going third party could jump start a serious third party, with the degradation of the GOP. I would count that as a win, a viable third party.


I have been thinking about this a lot lately.  He has incredible momentum right now, and I think after getting shafted by the GOP leaders time and time again, it would be appropriate to try to start a 3rd party.  With all the momentum it could take off.  He has polled at 18% against Romney and Obama as a 3rd party candidate. The Liberty Party has a nice ring to it.

Of course Ron would have to agree to do it, which I doubt he would.  The other issue of hurting Rand's chances are to me, BS.  The message and establishment of a real liberty party are more important than Rand.

I'm sure Peter Thiel, Peter Schiff, and some other wealthy folks would be happy to fund Super PACs for him.

----------


## PolicyReader

> there is really no way santorum and paul are that close in King county or that Romney is that far ahead. I mean seriously this isn't even funny in my view.. I thought we needed to keep it close here but this is beyond nonsense or we truly failed.


Pierce currently showing Romney... and a lower *total* turnout than in the 2008 _Caucus_... I'm trying to figure out how that makes sense  (specifically the second part)

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Yes, they will rig the beauty contest when they have the chance.
But we have the delegates which is what wins.  Now they have to figure out how to fraud that.

----------


## Silverbug1980

CNN saying they think Rick Santorum will take second.

----------


## The Gold Standard

The Libertarian party is the way to go. Already on all of the ballots. Ron polls high enough to get into the debates. It's time to forever bury the Republican party.

----------


## VictorB

> The Libertarian party is the way to go. Already on all of the ballots. Ron polls high enough to get into the debates. It's time to forever bury the Republican party.


The Libertarian Party is a joke.  If he did go 3rd party (which I highly doubt he would), he needs to establish a new party.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> CNN saying they think Rick Santorum will take second.


Paul is beating Santorum in King and will crush him Spokane. I don't see how Santorum overtakes him...

----------


## kathy88

> CNN saying they think Rick Santorum will take second.


CNN can kiss my ass.

----------


## Silverbug1980

They can all kiss my ass. This is why I don't really watch TV anymore.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> CNN can kiss my ass.


Do you really want them that close to you?

----------


## kathy88

> Do you really want them that close to you?


True.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Romney gets Grays Harbor County by 1 vote? 1 vote?

----------


## dawnbt

So they projected Romney...with less than half in.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> The Libertarian Party is a joke.  If he did go 3rd party (which I highly doubt he would), he needs to establish a new party.


If we are trying to take over one of the two largest and the most corrupt party, why couldn't we take over the Libertarian party?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

And there aren't even 25 people in Garfield that support Ron?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> If we are trying to take over one of the two largest and the most corrupt party, why couldn't we take over the Libertarian party?


And if you took it over, what would you have?

----------


## wgadget

> I have been thinking about this a lot lately.  He has incredible momentum right now, and I think after getting shafted by the GOP leaders time and time again, it would be appropriate to try to start a 3rd party.  With all the momentum it could take off.  He has polled at 18% against Romney and Obama as a 3rd party candidate. The Liberty Party has a nice ring to it.
> 
> Of course Ron would have to agree to do it, which I doubt he would.  The other issue of hurting Rand's chances are to me, BS.  The message and establishment of a real liberty party are more important than Rand.
> 
> I'm sure Peter Thiel, Peter Schiff, and some other wealthy folks would be happy to fund Super PACs for him.


Hmm. Thought just hit me--Ya think maybe the reason Hannity et al fawn all over Rand is just for the purpose of his dad NOT running third party? They'd probably throw him under the bus if Ron wasn't such a threat. This way, they can get us to worry about Rand's "future."

----------


## The Gold Standard

> And if you took it over, what would you have?


A place for the liberty movement to grow while incentivizing Republicans to rethink their loyalty since they would never again win a national election.

What do you have when you try to take over a corrupt party from the people who are counting the votes?

----------


## VictorB

> If we are trying to take over one of the two largest and the most corrupt party, why couldn't we take over the Libertarian party?


You start fresh, IMO, for the branding.  People want new and innovative.  That is a big reason, IMO, why the "tea party" concept took off.  It's sad but true.  The Libertarian Party is already established and carries with it certain reputations (whether bad or good) with people.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> A place for the liberty movement to grow while incentivizing Republicans to rethink their loyalty since they would never again win a national election.
> 
> What do you have when you try to take over a corrupt party from the people who are counting the votes?


You become the committeemen, chairmen, etc...  Then, the votes will be counted properly.  People will begin to hear the truth, etc.  Lib party has a small voice.  The republican party was corrupted, now let's de-corrupt it.

Ask Ron Paul, why.  He's been doing this for a while.

And for others that keep with the Rand stuff:

Ron is not Rand.
Rand is not Ron.

Rand is yet to be proven to me.

----------


## Silverbug1980

I've stuck in there for a long time, through the debacle in Maine, and so forth. But yeah, I am officially done. Last of my friends to lose heart, but I am not going to bother in the primary. Pointless, absolutely pointless. Take it easy.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I see why Ron Paul is so admired.

His integrity and persistence through years and years. 

So many people fall into disparity in such a short time, but Ron Paul has remained steadfast with truth and love for people in the face of so much hypocracy and outright lies, for so many years.

My hat is off to you Dr. Ron Paul, sincerely.

----------


## PolicyReader

> I see why Ron Paul is so admired.
> 
> His integrity and persistence through years and years. 
> 
> So many people fall into disparity in such a short time, but Ron Paul has remained steadfast with truth and love for people in the face of so much hypocracy and outright lies, for so many years.
> 
> My hat is off to you Dr. Ron Paul, sincerly.


I second this, and +rep

----------


## Danan

> I see why Ron Paul is so admired.
> 
> His integrity and persistence through years and years. 
> 
> So many people fall into disparity in such a short time, but Ron Paul has remained steadfast with truth and love for people in the face of so much hypocracy and outright lies, for so many years.
> 
> My hat is off to you Dr. Ron Paul, sincerly.


I second that! +rep





> I second this, and +rep


Oh snap! Almost the same wording! o_O

----------


## IterTemporis

> I've stuck in there for a long time, through the debacle in Maine, and so forth. But yeah, I am officially done. Last of my friends to lose heart, but I am not going to bother in the primary. Pointless, absolutely pointless. Take it easy.


It was absolutely pointless for me to vote in Florida, but I still did. He has been going at this for 30 years, yet you can't take the time out of 1 day to vote for him? It's not even a long caucus, it is a primary. You go in, sign in, get a ballot, and cast your vote. Not even 5 minutes (unless there are a lot of people). If you are the last of your friends to give up, then you and your friends appear to give up quite easily.

And once again.. "stuck in there for a long time, through the debacle in Maine, and so forth". If that is a long time, then is 30 years an eternity to you?

----------


## dawnbt

So, CNN projects Romney wins and then ends coverage to show Pierce Morgan interview Bill Maher!  Nice...  Also love the fact that Fox hasn't covered it at all.  If this was a Romney landslide with Paul in 3rd or 4th they'd be all over this just like the rest.

----------


## LibertyIn08

> It was absolutely pointless for me to vote in Florida, but I still did. He has been going at this for 30 years, yet you can't take the time out of 1 day to vote for him? It's not even a long caucus, it is a primary. You go in, sign in, get a ballot, and cast your vote. Not even 5 minutes (unless there are a lot of people). If you are the last of your friends to give up, then you and your friends appear to give up quite easily.
> 
> And once again.. "stuck in there for a long time, through the debacle in Maine, and so forth". If that is a long time, then is 30 years an eternity to you?


Don't feed the troll, you're wasting your energy.

----------


## jtwing85

I don't understand how Santorum is doing so well in King county. At Legislative district 46, we had about 500 people, and I saw only 1 Santorum supporter.

----------

